# Sticky  What did you work on today?



## Viscount Vash

Jacobite came up with a interesting idea the other day for a thread where members could post a update on what hobby stuff they have been up to each day.

This is not to replace project logs or modelling or painting just to post things that don't always fit into a current ongoing projects or just link in to an existing project log, fiction piece or a bit of fluff you are trying to write anything as long as it is hobby based.

Staff may also use this to mention things they are working on for the Forums.


A few pictures may be included to help show what you have been up to and links to other parts of the forum can also be included if you like.


To keep this as well organised as possible pop up you activities under a heading for the area it would normally be posted under.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hello all,
here is my last days activity to use as an example of the sort of thing this thread is for.

Hopefully better ones will pop up later 

Painting
Today I dug out a Nob Biker I converted up some time ago and started getting some paint onto him. For me this is a plan to push on with a Wazdakka Gutsmek bike,kopta, buggy and skorcha army.










The link to the Plog can be found below.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57978&page=48 Post 239 is the most recent.


Modelling.
Apart from sorting through boxes for lost bikers and parts for Buggies and Skorchas not much has been achieved. Started prepping some second hand bikes though.

Fluff.
I made a poor start to writing a bit of background for my freshly named Warboss today and the Blitz Brigade in the Homebrew section.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=120300


----------



## Tawa

*Painting:* This morning I finished off the SM Assault Squad that has been sat upon my desk for 12 months. My attention has now shifted to a couple of SM bikes and Scouts to finish off some other units.

*Modelling:* Not much really, except bitz shopping for another Terminator squad


----------



## Sangus Bane

Painting:
I painted three Sanguinary Guard models a marble white, much to my disappointing it looked less impressive after I took a second and third look.

Modelling:
I made two gear racks for my Kroot to go with the encampment I'm currently building for them.


----------



## Moriouce

*Collecting:*
Bid on a Space Ork/Orc & Goblin bitz box on Ebay, didn't win though.  Could have been some sweet 'convershuns'. I'll keep my eyes open for more!


----------



## Haskanael

converting
tweeking the netherheim pattern heavy sentinel. maybe 2 twinlinked autocannons is a bit too much?


----------



## Jacobite

Right I should probably post something in here shouldn't I.

Painting: Today I'm going to be finishing off the two scouts I started painting yesterday. This is what they looked like at the start of yesterday:










And this is what they looked like at the end of last night:










Just got the leathers to do, bit of a wash on the bases, right shoulder unit marking and metal bits on their heads to do, plus touch ups and weathering.

Modelling: I'll most likely try and chip away more at some Land Speeder Storms I'm converting up from 2 ruined Land Speeders I have lying around.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

For me Yesterday was 

Modelling

A Vindicare and Eversor Assassin from Statuesque Miniatures










and some magnetic Termis with the Forgeworld Salamander Pauldrons.



















Painting

So today it will be some paint for these bad boys and girls !


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Modelling*:
Put together my final platoon of SS PaKs for my Flames of War army.









Also put together a platoon of Nebelwerfers I bought nearly a year ago.









There's more units I finished basing as well. Just follow the link in my sig if you're interested.


----------



## Carsen

*Painting.*
This night I started painting an eldar sniper (see my WIP) and washing a GK (who at the moment looks like a steel statue). Hopefully I'll have some wip pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Turnip86

Painting

Got quite a bit done last night and today. I've started the Krell, Lord of Undeath that's been sat primered in my case for about 8 months and it already looks pretty good. Then again it's hard to mess up that particular model - it looks good no matter what 

I also made a start on one of the 5 chaos knights that are sat on my paint station - just doing the one to start with to test a recipe for reds and I'm happy with how it turned out so I'll be doing the rest of them like that too - I just need to practice edge highlighting and find a good colour that's not too orange.

Modelling

I've been working on the banner top for my Knights Harlequin standard bearer. I'm using the state troops skull and crossed swords banner top with the swords and laurel cut off and repositioned and then lots of greenstuff to add more bits and I have the slight resemblance of a skull in a jester hat. I'll post pics when I get time and of course update my plog when I finish


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> *Painting:* This morning I finished off the SM Assault Squad that has been sat upon my desk for 12 months. My attention has now shifted to a couple of SM bikes and Scouts to finish off some other units.
> 
> *Modelling:* Not much really, except bitz shopping for another Terminator squad


*Painting/Modelling:*Today I've been working on the bases for the aforementioned Scouts & Assault Squad.
Hopefully have them done tomorrow.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Collecting:
Gathered bits for my Death Watch squad.

Modeling: 
Restored over 32 broken Space Marines who were missing arms, heads or weapons.

Writing:
Made slight progress on a short story about said Death Watch squad and written a substantial part of another piece of fiction.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ

*Painting*
Ahriman robes and head. Abbadon Trim and Weapons.

*Modeling*
Working on putting the Lightning Claws on my 10 man Term Assault squad, and trying to figure out how to turn assembly line Loyalist Models into Chaos Terms. 

*Other*
Hand rebinding the hardcover Binding for the collected works of Percy Shelly.

...... Its a full day.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Painting*
A bit more daubing on the Ork Bike Nob done today.

*Modelling*
Started rescuing 5 second hand Ork bikes and converting them up a bit.

*Other*
got myself a nice case of man flu.


----------



## Carsen

Painting
I finally started with something that's been laying on my desk for a while.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Yesterdays efforts were limited.

*Painting*
Whilst Papa Nurgle is visiting I have given up on painting, with snotty nose and streaming eyes I'm having trouble seeing much lol.

*Modelling*
Bit more success on the glue and knife front as long as I take my time and put the knife down before I sneeze.
Managed to get a second hand bike up and ready to paint.










There are a couple more pictures in my plog.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1329722


----------



## Jacobite

So:

Modelling: Today I disassembled three second hand Chaos Termies with lightening claws (the CSM Termie Lord Version) in preperation for their return to the Imperium and also flung all my termies into a bag in preperation for some solid plans in regards to who will go in what squad. I also spent an hour or so on the Land Speeder Storms again. Progress is slow but we are getting there.

Painting: None!

Other: Watched docos on: The Falklands War, the recruitment of the Gurkhas and Royal Marine Officers. Successful day.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Assembled 10 horses. I mean, Chaos Space Marine Bike chasses.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Modelling*

Actually finished building up a Skorcha today. 










You can see what he has in his hand in my plog. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1330846#post1330846


----------



## Jacobite

Modeling: More work on the Land Speeder Storms. One is nearly complete except for the crew and thankfully this is the one that needed the most work. Just got the fins, the weapons sytems, repairing the seats and buying some crew to go plus a veritable shit tone of gap filling. Before I can do that I need to go and buy more plastic glue, super glue, green stuff, liquid greenstuff and some more box cutters. And some offical LSS crew members. Next time I'm working on it, probably next weekend I will post some pics up.

Painting: None

Other: Drank half a doz and made homemade chips.... Yeah that run I went on yesterday.... all that good work is gone! Time for another beer to commiserate I think


----------



## Flerden

*Modeling: * Have repaired some of my Assault Marines and Terminators, for soem reason the glue would not hold on them earlier. And two Eldar War Walkers, one Wraithlord, one Falcon and one Wave Serpent.

*Painting:* Started to work on the Wraithlord and one of the War Walkers. Mainly just trying to figre out how to make the red areas look decent.

*Other:* Have started to work and started to preapere to move to a own apartement, not totaly sure yet when I move, and if I move, depends on if the apartement is about to fall apart or not. Going to check it tomorow.


----------



## Boc

Modelling: Assembled (partially) two Mk II marines to finish up the first 10-man HH tactical squad. Woo, woo.

Painting: Finished up a Mk III Marine that I'd started on yesterday, pictures to follow in ye ole PLOG.

Other: Jack crap! Although I did get in 2 orders of FW (one from family for christmas, only took a 35 days -_-) to include: Justaerin termies and weapons, more Mk IV marines, Mk IV special weapon/character pack, and a Deimos Pred Executioner. Now I'm incredibly torn on what the hell to do next...


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Painting : Finally finished the Vulkan Guard !
(Can't see the Forgeworld Salamander pauldrons all that well but they are great)










See it of Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8400761576/


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I figured i may as well do some updating in here as my ork plog is dead. I'll be rebooting it but i only realised a couple of weeks ago that photobucket appears to have lost a lot of my photos, like 15 pages of my ork work. Which might explain why i was getting very little new interest in the plog. So i'm going to draw a line under it and start again with my orks at their current strength. Until i get a chance to set them all up for photo's i'm goign to post a few updates on here each day. Hopefully i'll have loads by the end of Feb as i'm playing in an apocalypse battle so every painted unit is another unit on the board.

Painting
I finished off 8 boys which i've been working on, on and off, for over a year. By completing them it brings the number of boys in my feral ork army up to 109. I shoudl hve hit 120 by mid february.











Modelling
Feeling that i needed a change from working on boys i decided that i wold work on a vehicle but as none of the vehicles i've started are ready for paint i grabbed my part built Wyrdboy tower wagon and continued converting it. After about an hour it occured to me that i hated the model, it had stupid tall turrets, a really long ungainly body, unimpressive weaponary and was so fragile that it continually broke when i moved it. 
So i dismantled it and have decided to create 2 seperate vehicles. The front which had the most already built on is going to be a killkrusha tank. The rest will still be a weirdboy tower wagon but i'll be workign on that later.


















































Gaming
Completed Max "dearest of all my friends" Payne 3 for the first time today. Been meaning to do this since it was released. 

Writing
I've been working on text sections for my webpages and been roughing out descriptive text for my new plog when it's started.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Summary:
Patched up 12 Chaplains and painted a thirteenth.


----------



## Charandris

*Monsters!*

Painting: Have been painting up my high elf monsters!









Modelling: None

Other: I baked a cake??


----------



## Turnip86

Painting:

15 minutes on my army painting challenge entry - the captain with greatsword. Got the base coat down on the cloak (green) and the purple/yellow uniform parts. I'm going for yellow on him rather than white like the rest as my second parent regiment will (eventually... in the very distant future. Like when Satan snowboards to work) be purple/yellow. That and I'm bored of painting white 

Work:

Wrote 3 tests for my students (5 groups) and now need to mark them all and write end of semester reports for them all. This directly relates to the next heading.

Drinking:

Lots and lots of double whiskeys


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Modellingut together a pioneer platoon for my Flames of War force.

Painting:Base coated some nebelwerfers and PaK40s.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hmm not much done this time.

*Modelling*
Been thinking on the 2013 Army Painting Challenge that will be starting soonish and realised that I will need to prep some stuff ready for Feb/March when the 2012 one ends.

Looted Wagon (3)









*Painting*
Bit more daubing on the Ork Bike Nob but not much really.

*Other*
Lots of Borderlands played, when the Missus wants a Coop play session it's hard to say no.


----------



## Moriouce

January has and will be a slow month for me.

*Painting*
Nada! 

*Modeling*
The scratchbuilt Dakkajet has begun to take shape. Pics in my PLOG soon.


----------



## Tawa

*Painting:* Finished off Dirty Meg & the Deck Gun for my Warmachine Mercs. Shitty pics in my 'backlog' thread :laugh:


----------



## Sangus Bane

Collecting:
Arguing with myself whether I should buy another box of DW terminators. Postponed due to the fact I bought some expensive models on Ebay.

Painting:
Spray painted entire DV DA set and a Razorback.

Building:
Refurnished some marines with new weaponry and less decorative parts to gathered more bits to construct more Chaplains, thread on the subject will be coming up soon.


----------



## Jacobite

Painting: None

Modeling: More work on the Storms, my first experience with milliput, very different beast to GS, not better not worse, just different. Anyway:

LSS #1 - this was in the worst nick and has been the main one I've been working on. The complete rear end has undergone a massive rebuild.



















LSS #2 - better original condition, less time spent on it so far (obviously)


----------



## Boc

Painting: Tried to knock out a Justaerin power axe in red, looks like complete and utter shit compared to the rest of the model. Now thinking just doing metallics, but where the hell does the shine go on an axe? Bleh... Started Justaerin #2, little more than base coating.

Modelling: None


----------



## Turnip86

Painting:

Absolutely terrible picture but I've done a little more on my captain, this is what he currently looks like via a shitty iPod touch camera, a desk lamp and the light on my old knackered phone










I'll be trying out NMM for the first time on the sword just to see if I can do it, his armour will still be metallic paint - some sort of bronze to be precise!


----------



## Jacobite

Painting: None

Modelling: Well yesterday I kept working away on number 2 of 3 of the 5 man Stern guard Squads and the first of 6 5 man Termie Assualt Squads. This is how they looked when about halfway through yesterday. I thought I had finished up and then I had an idea to add a beatan armour effect to them so I attacked them with a dremel, no pics but I think it works ok.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished up modeling my 2nd platoon of Traitor Guard by mashing together a squad of Catachans and a squad of Ungors. Add those to my Dark Vengeance cultists and my HWSs... and I'm happy with my little army.


----------



## Turnip86

Painting:

More of the same on the captain

Modelling:

Finishing touches on my demigryphs. liquid greestuffing the gaps down the beaks and the ankle joints (honestly don't know why they bothered making the feet separate from the bodies as they only go together one way anyway). They're very nearly ready to be sprayed - whether I manage to get them painted next month with everything going on is another story...


----------



## BlackGuard

Did my first model ever. It was a Chaos Exalted Hero. I have absolutely no GW or Citadel paints only the basic set of I can only assume is generic paint I got for Christmas (still working on trying to convince wife that Citadel paint is worth the cost ...). 

At the end of the day its shit compared to pretty much anything on these forums but considering its my first attempt at anything ... ever, I can only say its not too wretched.

I also learned that painting gloss gold on and then drybrushing it with orange makes a cool coppery/brass (ish) color which did nicely.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Modelling and Painting 

My (not so grey) Grey Knight Chaplain ! 

Who has a Purity Seal Fetish !


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Mostly finished Empire milita unit. Needs one more guy.


----------



## Tawa

Magpie_Oz said:


> Modelling and Painting
> 
> My (not so grey) Grey Knight Chaplain !
> 
> Who has a Purity Seal Fetish !


Lovely stuff there Mags :so_happy:


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Painting*

Been doing some Epic stuff recently which I forgot to post here Doh!
Also started slapping base coats on an old 40K Bowel Burna scratch build.









*Modelling*

Done some work on 40K Looted Wagon 3.









*Prepping*
Spent some time getting 3 Epic Armageddon scratch built Battlewagons prepped.


----------



## Insanity

Basecoated nearly the entire Dark Vengeance set......that was daunting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Painting:*
Finished the unit of PaK40s for my Flames of War Fallschirmjager company, they just need to be based.

*Modelling:*
Prepped a unit of Assault Pioneers I need for a tournament next week.


----------



## Logaan

Prepped an IG Command Squad - partially assembled, based, undercoated.

Painted - Officer; torso, legs, arms painted, head to be finished later. Vox Caster - torso and legs painted, bits and pieces to be added later.

Welcome to the OCD painting academy :grin:


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Prepped an IG Command Squad - partially assembled, based, undercoated.
> 
> Painted - Officer; torso, legs, arms painted, head to be finished later. Vox Caster - torso and legs painted, bits and pieces to be added later.
> 
> Welcome to the OCD painting academy :grin:


I'll fetch you some more milk over later :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus

finished this 








and this


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Nice work Shaan.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

ShaanTitus, you great servant of Chaos!

I will be going through your galleries soon.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Painting
Continuing with the Ecclesiastical theme this month my Salamander Chaplain:









And a Librarian too:









Gotta love bendy Finecast !


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Remember that killkrusha tank i was working on and posted a week or so back? Well guess what's been painted?










I may go back and do some more to the pilot, he's in a really horrid plce to paint but i couldn't build the turret without his little pod being completed and that meant putting him inside before painting him.


Edit: I just realised that i never painted the "o" back in "more" on the writing on the side when it was being tidied up. I'll edit that now.


----------



## Logaan

Imperial Guard banner......horribly sculpted, the feckin' skulls are completely different. One of the worst things I have ever had the ungodly misfortune to have to paint. It looks bloody terrible.

Arse biscuits.


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Imperial Guard banner......horribly sculpted, the feckin' skulls are completely different. One of the worst things I have ever had the ungodly misfortune to have to paint. It looks bloody terrible.
> 
> Arse biscuits.


Not going off your Guard already bro?


----------



## Logaan

Tawa said:


> Not going off your Guard already bro?


Nope. I did the British thing - made a cup of tea, sat back and decided banners have no place in the Guard. My guys are seriously tooled up bad sociopathic bastards intent in dishing out violence and misery in equal measure. There is no place for embroidery or needlework.

In fact anyone suggesting a banner would be frowned on as a little odd before being beasted to within an inch of their life.


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Nope. I did the British thing - made a cup of tea, sat back and decided banners have no place in the Guard. My guys are seriously tooled up bad sociopathic bastards intent in dishing out violence and misery in equal measure. There is no place for embroidery or needlework.
> 
> In fact anyone suggesting a banner would be frowned on as a little odd before being beasted to within an inch of their life.


So it's no longer the 55th Heavy (Needlecraft) Dragoones...?


On topic;
*Modelling:* Prepped some bits for a third Terminator squad


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Modelling*
Well overdue Shoota Boyz all masked up, always handy to have a few around ready to paint to fill in between Wagonz.









*Painting*

Managed to paint 6 Epic Armageddon plastic Gutrippas ( Gunwagonz )and do a little bit on a 40K Bigmek that has been sitting about half done for ages.


----------



## Flerden

Painting Painted a bit on my Dire Avengers, as in trying some free hand on the helmets, starting to work on the weapons and cursing when I noticed all my blue paints have dried, need to on a trip to the GW or some other hobby store it seems like. And almost finished my Farseer too, just need to paint the weapons and base him and he is about finished. Can't take any pics though, the cameras batteries died. And stayed up far to long painting.

Other Started a project log, cleaned a bit in the house, found some High Elves and got inspired to work on them too.


----------



## Jacobite

Painting: None

Modelling:

Working on weapon's conversion for my Minos: Assault Cannon made from an old metal 3rd edition Deathwing arm:










Thunder Spears:










Storm shields: FML!!!!!!! Trying to find a way scratch building ones to look like the two on the left which is fucking hard as they are based on the 6th edition Empire Spearmen shield (the round one) and I don't have enough in my bits box. Ah well the experimenting continues!


----------



## Geld




----------



## Magpie_Oz

Nice work Geld, very "culty"


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Thought I might add some stuff that I finished up today:

*Painting*
Finished up the first of my Harlequin Vypers:









The Scatter Laser is just set in atm. Plan on magnetizing the weapons in the future.

*Modelling*
Finished the modelling and base coating for my Space Marine Librarian on quad bike:









He is going to be my HQ for my 1000pt C:SM army.


----------



## Flerden

Painting. Just my Eldar Warlock. The weapon still needs work but I am out of blue paint, and of course the base and the eyes too.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Painting:
Finished painting the librarian, did all the base coating last night...now just need to get the quad done.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Painting*

Finally Finished painting a Big Mek I started ages ago.


----------



## Jacobite

Looks great Vash, love the weathering on the hazard lines on the jaw.

Painting: Surprise surprise, none done at all. Waiting on the painting challenge to start.

Modelling: Working away at the first 5 shooty Terminators. These are made out the legs of 3rd edition Termies and current edition ones. The reverse will also be happening, this squad is quite static due to the legs but its a shit load better than before! I've added a spacer in the waist to give them the same kind of height as current ones and now I'm just adding Mino details. Also added a bit more plasticard to the feet so they actually look chunky.










Shields, more work, FML, still no solution: 










Other: Watched a lot of 8 out of 10 cats, Holy shit I haven't laughed this hard in a long long time. Especially the episodes where they get in some mouth breathing muppet from The Only Way Is Essex on and they proceed to have the piss taken outa them by 6 comedians not the least of whom is Jimmy Carr. Pure fried gold.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice work Jacs, liking the tabards on those.

*Painting*
Erm.... none my current build is stealing all of my time.

*Modelling*
Bowel Burna 3. The Engine is nearing completion on this, which is good news as it's becoming a time sink. Basic bodywork is clad in plates awaiting detailing.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Where did every body else go??


*Modelling.*

The BowelBurna is getting there. Just a few minor details to mop up.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Modeling:

(nearly) finished assembling 7 more of my bikers. Here's a blurry, overexposed pic.










The "(nearly)" caveat was on account of the fact that the two slaaneshi bikers don't have backpacks, yet.

Only 5 more and the two squads are assembled...


----------



## Jacobite

Modelling: So I bought this yesterday:










a new FLGS opened 10 minutes walk from my front door so I thought I'd go along and show my support. Such a perty little thing. This is what it looks like now:










Not going to do this for a painting challenge which means I can do it now, well sort of, as you can no doubt tell the wings are a little different, filling in the detail and will put FW Minotaurs brass symbols on the wings instead. Just waiting for that to arrive. Also magnitising it all.

Painting: Cockpit needs doing before it can get glued more. Thats today's job.


----------



## Turnip86

I've been busy - I'm back home in the UK for 2 weeks so I've been getting my nids back to battle readiness. This is therefore more of a 'what did you work on this week' rather than just what I worked on today.

Painting

20 Termagants
1 Carnifex
Finished off a few other bits and pieces
Oh, and a bunch of 1/72 scale railway bystanders for my dad (always get roped into painting stuff for his railway layouts when I'm home)
Mordheim Vampire
Base coated a load of gaunts, gants and other bugs


Modelling

Building a Zoanthrope out of an old ravener and a warriors head + lots of old green stuff
Built 8 more Hormagaunts

Other stuff

Organising a 500 point 40k tournament that's happening this Sunday


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Painting*

Finished off the 3rd Looted Wagon.









*Modelling*

Finished the build of the 3rd Bowel Burna.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Celebrated GW A'dam's anniversary today, participated in a few competitions and bought some things while eating cake and just laughing with various visitors and the staff off course.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

This is more like what I have been working on since Thursday.

*Painting:*
Local GW had a New Year's resolution event today, so I have been painting hard the last few days. Finished the last two models this morning. Here are the fruits of my labor:


----------



## Jacobite

Modelling: None

Painting: Did this:


----------



## Jacobite

Double post oh well.

Modelling: Shield problem looks to be solved, here is a WIP of some, made from roofing nail seals (thanks Vash!) with some plasticard and milliput. Theres are very WIP:










Painting: Lost my resolve and started painting up a tactical squad of Minotaurs, these guys will function as replacements for veteran squad members when I want to use the DA dex for my First company as the DA Vet entry is completely incompatable with every other fething SM dex. Also its good to have a tac squad painted and optioned up just incase I want to play a proper FOC game and need two troops choices. These are the first 5:


----------



## Sangus Bane

Built several Death Watch marines today, just finished the fourth.

Not much else going on really.


----------



## Jacobite

As my second set of FW etched brass arrived today I was able to finish off this fella: Minotaurs Chaplain in DIY Cataphractii Armor:


----------



## Turnip86

Modelling

Nearly finished sticking together my first 10 Alpha Legion CSM's and I also invested in a CSM bike too today so my new army is already getting there - just need some boxes... err... tanks and I'll be able to play small games.

Painting

Primered loads of stuff including my 3 Demigryphs, The Joker for my Batman Arkham City crew and a couple of other random models that have been sat on my paint station too long.


----------



## Jacobite

Modelling: Did this

Painting: Continued work on the Dark Talon/Storm Talon, current WIP:


----------



## Sangus Bane

Modelling:
Worked on a Death Watch tactical squad, seven down, three to go.

Also started on a Tau fleet for BFG.


----------



## Jacobite

Nearly finished the Dark Talon/Nephlin/Storm Talon, some quick (and bad) pics for your viewing. Just got the odd touch up on the actual flyer itself now, base is about half way painted. Lots of lessons learnt on this, next one will be quicker and smoother.





































Better pics when I've finished it properly.


----------



## shaantitus

Nice work Jacobite. I have made a little progress on my chaos units too.








Also slowly working on these.


----------



## Rivyn

Today I finished assembling my new Chaos Space Marines (the 10 man pack) 

I also finished reassembling my salavageable Khorne Berzerkers (6 out 11..... the 12th was destroyed/gone walkabout long ago)

And I started work on my first scratch built Chaos Dreadnought.


I also have four Plague Marines I gotta find arms for (one each for two of them and two for the other two) and five old Chaos Space Marines from the 90's that need serious repairs, I gotta reassemble my Kharn the Betrayer, Ahiriman, my other Chaos Sorcerer, some special Chaos marine that I think is an old Havoc model, two raptors, two more Khorne Berzerker Champions and I'm either gonna reassemble my old Juggernaut of Khorne or use it in a conversion/scratchbuilt project for my Chaos army


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Made a start on painting the huge back log od built mini's I have.

First off The Vampire Dragon Princesses. 
My first proper go at freehand too. (Ignore the head I am waiting for some more Dark Eldar ones)
Link for a bigger pic : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8586835031/


----------



## Jacobite

Over the last day or two as the poor lads in the chat box know I've been working on my first scratch built vehicle, I've built a hydra turrret before but this time its going to be a rhino. I'm using some adapted paper hammer templates and some of it will be GW kits but anyway - Here is the first track unit, all the structural work is done - now it just needs exhauts, tracks and door. If I go with a square doors rather than round ones they will be GW ones and I'll just glue them straight over the track unit and give them an armored skirt and tracks will be GW stuff as well. Below it you can also see the outlines for the next one.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

3 Down 2 to go. Yes there are no heads but I have some DE heads on order
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8594190952/


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> Over the last day or two as the poor lads in the chat box know I've been working on my first scratch built vehicle, I've built a hydra turrret before but this time its going to be a rhino. I'm using some adapted paper hammer templates and some of it will be GW kits but anyway - Here is the first track unit, all the structural work is done - now it just needs exhauts, tracks and door. If I go with a square doors rather than round ones they will be GW ones and I'll just glue them straight over the track unit and give them an armored skirt and tracks will be GW stuff as well. Below it you can also see the outlines for the next one.


Looking good so far Jac. Far superior to anything I could scratch build :so_happy:



Magpie_Oz said:


> 3 Down 2 to go. Yes there are no heads but I have some DE heads on order
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8594190952/


Still loving that freehand Mags :shok:


----------



## shaantitus

Did up another forgefiend/maulerfiend.


----------



## jonileth

Today has been a day of Necron completion. Finished a Monolith (minus the edging) and finally got 20 Warriors up to snuff.










A tad blurry but that's about as good as the phone works.


----------



## Tawa

Finished up the re-work on my two terminator squads and the land speeder 

Pics here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=122892


I've started the re-work on the bike squadron as well :lazy2:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Productive morning for me. Base coated some battle suits (they came out a LOT redder than I was expecting:shok, assembled a fire blade and even found some time to assemble 2 wirblewinds for my Flames of War Germans for a tournament next month.


----------



## Tawa

Managed the basic colours on the second of eight CSM's for my new project. Bloody fingers are seizing up so I think that's all I'm getting done today


----------



## Moriouce

After three month rest from the hobby I have started by stripping the paint from Maugen Ra and Fuegan. I have decided upon paintschemes for them and based them.


----------



## xenobiotic

I've been building (drilling, sculpting, casting, swearing) my pre-heresy/heresy era terminators for my Night Lords today. Sadly I've managed to misplace my camera cord so I can't update my plog...


----------



## Nordicus

I'm currently working on my Defiler. It was basecoated and I did the underlay for the golden parts, so currently putting on the gold.

After that, I think I'll take a little break and then start on all the metal. 

Oh god, so much metal....


----------



## Hellados

I woke up, got my hair cut, went out on my bike, got pissed of as my family came over then did some weathering on my Stormraven (so much for a day of painting!)


----------



## LegionThree

Does working on motorcycle carbs all day count? Not much time left for painting... Guess the sanguinary guard will wait.


----------



## dirty-dog-

i re-painted my rideon lawnmower, does that count?

it was getting a bit of nurgles rot around the bag mudguards....


----------



## LegionThree

Lol sounds legit to me. Hope you were able to cleanse that unclean filth.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finished off two of the 4 wirblewinds for this month's army painting challenge, along with some terrain to be used in a tournament this Sunday.


----------



## LegionThree

Ok a legit what Ive been up to, made the custom case for my blood angels to inhabit once they are finished.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

THAT is a serious case !


----------



## Jacobite

Amongst other things. This guy:


----------



## Moriouce

Primed Fuegan and Maugan Ra. Can't wait to paint them!


----------



## Calistrasza

Debating whether or not to start posting a story about IG that I've been throwing darts at for the last week. Accompanying fluff, probably an ongoing thing.


----------



## shaantitus

My last post in here was over a month ago. So this is more of a 'what have you worked on this past month'. Not a huge ammount really. I have built my second dreamforge leviathan and now i am starting to warp it into the service of chaos. Awesome model by the way.
 
I have completed the 30 cultists/traitor guard i was working on.

I have been adding small details to my reaver titan. I will probably be doing that for a while yet but i am happy with where it is going.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got some good work done on my Flames of War stuff. More in the link in my sig.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I finished up the foot model for my 5th Company Captain. Now I just need to get the bike version finished:


----------



## Jacobite

All done bar a matt varnish.


----------



## dirty-dog-

mucked around with vehicular devices today, now just waiting for parts to arrive then i have my 4x4 back up and running.

As for the modelling aspect, havnt done much lately, basecoated 15 guants, havnt gone further than that, waiting to buy an airbrush and compressor.

on the models front i got 10 more termi's, 5 DV ones from bitsandkits, and 5 off trademe for a good price (12.50 nz, or about 6 pounds)(trademe is a auction website)

so i now have 1200pts worth of deathwing, Belial and 20 termi's kitted differently.


----------



## Pusser

Placed some finishing touches on the Commissar pony i've been working on. Quite pleased with the result, now I just need to magnetize the bugger (since his base is WAY too big for regular transport... never had THAT problem before)


----------



## andygorn

Will be trying to make 2 Necron Scythe-Fliers out of the same kit (fingers crossed!).


----------



## LegionThree

Doing some work on a table. First one ive done.


[URL=http://s90.photobucket.com/user/legions_few/media/image_zpsaa2d5564


----------



## JAMOB

I've been building some ruins just to have some decent sized terrain - 1 done (constructed anyway, still has to be painted/textured etc.) and 3 more bases one which has been started.


----------



## Jacobite

I should have been painting Minotaurs but I did these instead:

Some Warrior Acolytes for a Radical =I= Force.


----------



## SwedeMarine

More additions to my Space Marine army. I want to add some more dreads, a drop pod or two as well as much more.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished this=happy


----------



## Jacobite

Threw this little bugger together, very simple conversion from Max Mini's Guardsman Sniper, Elysian Comms Head and some brass tubbing. He will be a counts as Vindicare Assassin or Radical =I= with a hellrifle.


----------



## DeathJester921

Assembling a rhino I bought last night


----------



## Moriouce

In the week to come I'll assemble quite alot psychic markers. I would never remember who got which power and on who what have been cast.


----------



## Jacobite

Should be working on Minotaurs. Didn't:


----------



## DeathJester921

Working on turning a squad of tac marines into newly turned traitor marines


----------



## Jacobite

It's been too cold to paint today and also too cold to sculpt so I was forced to do some basing. Yay...

Based up those henchmen I built a week or so ago:










Also did a little more highlighting on my first monochrome mini:


----------



## Jacobite

Finished this bloke off:










More pics can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...company-minotaurs-high-lords-fell-hand-1.html


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

*What I've been working on today*

Here's my WG I finished today


----------



## Tawa

Nice work Loki :so_happy:


Today I started work on my Helbrute for the Army Challenge.


----------



## Old Man78

Dreadnought legs for the army challenge and stripped my termi chaplain for the fourth time to repaint him again, just never happy with him


----------



## Jacobite

Begun work on these guys:










Primed, base-coated and verdegrised two of them:


----------



## Tawa

Still chugging away at the front piece of this Helbrute :so_happy:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Got my airbrush yesterday so i primed Sgt. Telion, my entry into this weeks challenge


----------



## Matcap

Finished the first two pieces of the crashed aquilla lander, finally getting some experience in weathering.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Standardized the basing across my Harlequin army. Pics (good and bad) over at my project log.


----------



## Jacobite

Against all expectations I managed to do stuff today:










And also managed to get the verdigris slopped onto another three. I'll probably try and get a little more done tonight as well:


----------



## VanAlberict

giant light box...
i think im gonna need bigger lights
not fully complete hoping to be able to fit full army/most of one in it at the same time (making a floor in it out of styro)
DP in the picture on the front brace


----------



## Matcap

Got a droppod in the mail and immediatly set about putting it together. Removing all the mould lines was a drag, but painting is now coming along nicely, the inside is finished and most of the outside has the flat colour on.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Making good progress on this month's entry for the Army Painting Challenge. Finished one of the three battle suits, and my original test model on the left is still being tested on for the basing.


----------



## shaantitus

Those suits look awesome khorne. I am happy to see the tau resurgence.

I have made some progress on my next leviathan for my chaos forces. No prizes for guessing which chaos legion this one is affiliated with. Only base colors so far, there is plenty still to do.


----------



## Jacobite

Shaantitus that looks awesome, really great work, looking forward to seeing more of it.

Worked on these today:





































More pics can be found in my various Project Logs


----------



## Jacobite

Today I painted red... lots of red on those lightening claws in the previous post.


----------



## shaantitus

Spent the last few days really pushing hard to get the leviathan finished before I came out on break, but it was not to be. Got most of it done but minimal work on the weapons. I will finish it when I get back in a week or two. Did not even get a chance to take a photo.


----------



## Jacobite

Started work on some "servitors" today, using WHF Orges as a base: this is what I have do far:




























Still very WIP obviously.


----------



## Jacobite

Did some basing today, painted up the ones painted obviously and then made up the other five.


----------



## Jacobite

One down, nine to go...:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Finished my Black Knights and started my Wight King for my Armies on Parade entry.

Pictures ..... soon


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Almost done with my Falcon. Got all the gems painted and highlighted, now it is just a matter of cleaning up the stray paint and painting a few runes on it. Seal and it will be done...last pic in my project log was before I finished the turret's gems.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished number 2 today:










More pictures in the log


----------



## Jacobite

Managed to get two finished today.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished the Clown Car:










More pictures in my project log
vvv


----------



## Moriouce

Finished a psychic board where I can put my psychic markers next to each farseer and warlocks name. Now it is easy to tell who got what.


----------



## Macas

These


----------



## alasdair

I love those wolves. Very neat, clean, realistic style. Great work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Moriouce said:


> Finished a psychic board where I can put my psychic markers next to each farseer and warlocks name. Now it is easy to tell who got what.


What a cunning idea; as a Tzeentch player I have many psykers too. Can you stick up a thread on how you made it, so I can ruthlessly steal you idea?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Spent the last week doing scenery and terrain for a few hours per day.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I decided that Farsight's shield generator looks far cooler than the ones that come with the crisis suits, so rooted out some instamold I had lying around. I decided to trim the vanes off the ones I'll use on the crisis suits so as to allow the boss keep something of his shield's individuality. They're not perfect, but they should look good on the models when painted up.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished these three.
One traitor guard Chimera


Basic leman russ


Leman russ exterminator with a hull lascannon


Also finished this girl off. It is a free sample mini from dreamforge that I got when I purchased my leviathans. Ada I believe her name is. The basic model would be a great base for plastic sisters if you could get enough of them, but being a sample model poses are limited.


Finally, An inquisitor in terminator armour for my dark mechanicus. (GK's) it is a Sedition Wars - T.H.I Utility Carapace - Mattock Variant, with some personal mods. I think it will fit in well.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished this


----------



## Khorne's Fist

shaantitus said:


> Finished this


Looks fantastic. I believe they are bringing a 1/100 scale version of this, which I will be picking up. It'll be a little over half the size of this one.


----------



## shaantitus

I have seen the pics of the 1:100 one. The detail is excellent. There is still one more leviathan mortis to come, along with 6 additional alternative weapon arms.


----------



## Haskanael

working on my army display.fluff section
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=404


----------



## Jacobite

This guy amongst others:










Check the links in my sig for more info.


----------



## Blackadder

I have been working on updating my models and doing a bit of repair:

I also have been trying to design a Lucius retro-fit for a Mars Reaver which has monopolized a lot of my building time.

I hope Baneblades and a Warhound will suffice plus there is a little guy in the foreground for a man sized comparison.

http://i.imgur.com/VHbayam.jpg









The four models in the first image are the result of about 5 years of scratch building starting with the converted Armourcast Baneblade in the front right. This was my first attempt at working with styrene upgrading the model to conform to the Forge World style Baneblade You can still see the Armourcast treads which I left the same because at the time I deemed to too difficult to manufacture treads and bogie wheels.

The left foreground tank is a total scratch build except for some GW bitz and cast Baneblade treads and bogies. This was my second scratch build and my second favorite tank model. 

Lucie the Warhound is my pride and joy and required almost two years to build. She is a total scratchbuild except for the two skulls on the cheeks and the rubber conduits on the neck. Also there are banners on the knee joints and when I remount it there will be a battle banner hanging from the waist.

Lucie is beginning to show a bit of wear and will need some refurbishing soon. She needs more lead weight in the rear to counterbalance the guns and the knee joints need new wooden dowels so she can maintain the poses. Right now she is standing on her own but in what I call her "Cute Puppy" pose.

I have yet to replace the Velcro attachment material with magnets; I hope to be doing that this coming Winter.

I still haven't decided on a colour scheme for 'Luteus Vexant' but he will definitely not have a yellow head even if I choose 'War Griffins as the Chapter colours. 

http://i.imgur.com/RDhWmf5.jpg









This next photo show comparison between the Warhound and the Thunderhawk although they will probably not be used in the same game. Note Lucie's Battle Banner on the ground............... that needs to be reattached with chain links, glue does hold well .

Thats what I did today on the whole not very productive but it does demonstrate to me how far I am behind in my building.


----------



## Tawa

Made a start on my second assault squad. Just finished trimming up a mixture of SM, SW and FW (Mk5) parts. Next up, trimming and sorting parts for my third scout squad


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

So I've been working on my wolf priest today, an old metal Ulrik the Slayer mini



















Should have him finished in a couple of days (time allowing!!!!)


Loki Deathclaw's Great Company (Heresy Era Space Wolves)


----------



## Loli

I've been overhauling my Iron Hands and DE. Paint stripping and using a few models for test schemes. I've always been a bad painter, but being trying to practice more as of late. But due to my previous skill level they were caked with paint. So stripping down. Though I sadly lost a Venom, Raider and Grotesque, my first time stripping. But the bulk of it is off now.


----------



## Nordicus

I finally got the Juggernauts done on my 6 Bloodcrushers of Khorne. These units have been holding me back for a while in the painting department, as I didn't like painting all the bronze details.

Now I just need to finish the Bloodletters that are the riders, and I can finish my Khorne daemon army for now. 2200 points of pure Khorne - Time to start the Tzeentch department after that!

Oddly enough, now I can't wait to paint tonight


----------



## Tawa

Here's todays efforts 











Edit: Being a touch more specific, I attached the backpacks and finished painting two of them.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

So here's what I literally just finished, the final one of my thunder wolf cavalry


----------



## Tawa

Nice work there Loki


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Working on assembling the new units for my Imperial Guard. (Got two more Guardsmen squads, one will be veteran plasma and the other will be veteran snipers, three sentinels, and another Chimera yesterday! Yay!)


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Tawa said:


> Nice work there Loki


Cheers Tawa!


----------



## Carlos Danger

Just got 30 Necron warriors off the sprues & cleaned up. Going to try to get them all assembled tonight and start on the painting tomorrow.


----------



## xenobiotic

I've also been doing tedious tasks. Spent most of the night scrubbing the latest ForgeWorld delivery. I might have gone in over my head with the amount of purchases I've done recently...








After cleaning all that I did some of the bases (cork bark cuttings + texture mixture slobbed on top), which I'm starting to enjoy these days. Now if I could only get the same motivation for painting...


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

xenobiotic said:


> I've also been doing tedious tasks. Spent most of the night scrubbing the latest ForgeWorld delivery. I might have gone in over my head with the amount of purchases I've done recently...


:shok: What, ah, what all do you got there pal?


----------



## xenobiotic

Ddraig Cymry said:


> :shok: What, ah, what all do you got there pal?


Let's see, in this particular pile of resin there is...

Jet Bikes
Outrider Bikes
Sicaran Battle Tank
Rhino Doors
Land Raider Doors
Shoulderpads
Mk II special weapons
Mk III special weapons
Volkite chargers
Pre-heresy flamers

and a Monster...


----------



## zxyogi

:laugh:
I have a box full of FW stuff I got last year! Bought too much stuff!! Silly really! But there you go! Give me summat to do on these dark winter nights while the Missus is watching telly and calling me a Geek!!
:laugh:


----------



## Loli

I've been painting some of my Dark Eldar Warriors. Going with a new scheme, looks okay so far, for the most part it's finished just need to decide on a weapon colour. 

I'm also assembling some of the bits I've ordered from B&K to make my Blasterborn, got 2 made up and sprayed up, looking nice and dandy. Don't have enough blasters and all the bits sites are sold out for obvious reasons, so I've been looking at a few conversions people have done, came across one using Shredders - because no one uses them - and the ends on the blaster pistols. Going to give that a try to make up my squad. 

I've finally unboxed a Raider, going to be making that up, but I'm torn in that first one I made up it was hard to paint once it was assembled, so I'm considering painting it as I go.


----------



## Tawa

Today, bits of work upon the third Scout squad and First Captain for my SM's.

And a couple of bits on my CSM Squad & Helbrute.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished the eyes last night on the 20 Terminators I am working on and now working my way though the soft armor.


----------



## KahRyez

I put together my cultists and helbrute from DV today(after having them since like spring) >.> now they can stare at me until I'm forced to paint them >.> I need to finish the washing on my havoc champion's backpack and painting his arm white.


----------



## Tawa

KahRyez said:


> I put together my cultists and helbrute from DV today(after having them since like spring)


Don't worry about it, I've got a pair of Land Speeders here - still unopened - that I got for Christmas in 2009..... :blush:


EDIT: Tiny bits of work on the Helbrute and CSM squad earlier on.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

Reading
Zoned out and read Imperial Armour Volume 1 Version 2 Imperial Guard and got a few ideas namely that nifty little points drop to 130 for the Leman Russ Annihilator Pattern.
Modeling
Chopped the main gun off of my Vanquisher pattern Leman Russ, Magnetized the turret then raided my bits box and found the parts I need to assemble weapon options to make the LR into either an LRBT or LR Annihilator. Magnetized both options of course and decided this would be standard with future Armored vehicles. Cant wait to test the conversion.


----------



## Nordicus

I finally got working on my last daemon prince and my 20 pink horrors. Feels good to have small models to work with again.

On the reading part, I'm almost through "Blood Reaver". That is one awesome book!


----------



## Jacobite

Began base coating the reds on the 20 Terminators I am working on:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Painted the front rank of my Empire Halberdiers...only 3 more to go...


----------



## Hellados

Omfg what an amazing summer we've had in England! 
Well now the weather has gone to shit I've got my paints out and attacked my BFG fleets, I'll get some pics up soon. 
I'm doing a kind of crusade fleet, ships from all over with some SM ships, I need to get to ikea to get myself a painting desk for my new house, gf isn't as tolerant to GW in the living room as my mother ahahahahahaha


----------



## Moriouce

Finaly finished my dakkajet with some rivits and extra bitz. Now it only needs to be primed and then I plan to paint it and my burna-bommer soon.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Started on my last rank of Halberdiers and my Shadow Wizard...almost caught up on the escalation league having all of this months points painted. :biggrin:


----------



## SwedeMarine

getting closer to completion  NOTE Lighting on the picture sucks


----------



## Saintspirit

I am right now trying to get somewhere with my Heldrake; I have begun on the red basecoat and will after that start on its iron trim. Also, I have a few converted Plague Marines to paint - then again, I don't think they will exactly take as much time to finish....


----------



## Wookiepelt

Slowly progressing with the November Painting Competition entry...


----------



## xenobiotic

Tonight I did some sculpting on my Merwyrm








Still loads of things to do on this bugger though!

I'll update my plog with a block of text as soon as I manage to get further along!


----------



## xenobiotic

Bleh, double post.


----------



## Tymesious

*Drop Pod*

I worked on my drop pod today. Got all the blue base coat covered in blue ink, and add most of the silver. Tomorrow will be adding the gold over the brown then begin to add washes to where ever they are needed and lightening the blue by adding a thin coat of enchanted blue.

The photos are before and after photos.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished my entry for the APC, pretty hard not to since it's only one mini, now I can spend the rest of the month finishing off stuff from last month's failed attempt to paint 20 Terminators (15 out of 20 wasn't a bad effort I thought). I'm pretty darned stocked with how he's turned out:



















More pictures in my Minotaurs log.


----------



## Tawa

Started a bit of re-work on the guy that will be my First Captain.
Nothing much worth photographing at the minute though :laugh:


Most of the evening has been spent updating the "Codex" for my Chapter. That counts as hobby work, right...?


----------



## Tymesious

*Nurgle Hellbrute*

Today I used Green Stuff for the first time, converting the Hellbrute from DV into a follower of Nurgle.


----------



## Tawa

The First Captain has one arm and shoulder guard now.

I'll post up a picture tomorrow  (Edit: Ok, so I didn't....)


----------



## Tawa

Completed my First Captain (pic to follow), re-equipped one of my terminator sergeants and sorted out the parts for a third terminator squad.

_Note to self:_

1 pair of legs.
1 Crux shoulder pad.
1 Shoulder pad.
1 power sword and arm.
1 storm bolter arm.



Anyhow, the overhaul of my army is now underway. The two existing terminator squads are up for re-basing tomorrow along with whatever else I poke my nose into


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Got an unexpected extra amount of hobby time tonight and almost finished up my knight unit. Finish painting everything but the banner and the unit champion. Didn't take any pictures though.


----------



## Tawa

Completed the front half of the Helbrute, and made a start on the spiky front bit that goes on the front of that. Also made a half decent start on the rear half of said Helbrute.

Almost finished the champion from my first cultist squad and now I have a headache so that's it for the night. Just as I was getting my painting groove on as well!


----------



## Tawa

Not quite finished the flesh on the rear of the Helbrute as I've just run out of paint! :cray:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Just finished my Grey Hunter standard bearer and now putting a land speeder tornado together ready for a layer of basecost.


----------



## Nordicus

I'm currently putting the following together:

6 x Flamers of Tzeentch
40 x Daemonettes
20 x Seekers of Slaanesh

I'm pretty sure I'm slowly, but surely, becoming a bit high from all the glue. It will be interesting to see if I agree with the way the models are put together, when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Did the majority of the work on turning an an Island of Blood Griffon into an Empire General on Griffon. Would do the work differently if I had thought about it more at the start, but oh well...hopefully get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## Tawa

That's a fair bit of stuff there, Nord :shok:



Nordicus said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm slowly, but surely, becoming a bit high from all the glue. It will be interesting to see if I agree with the way the models are put together, when I wake up tomorrow.


Let me know, yeah? :smoke:


----------



## Saintspirit

I'm right now painting the main body of my Heldrake; I have the head finished and the wings left to do. Will be fun when it is done, I'l put up some pics soon at my Word Bearers project.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Here are some WIP pics of my aforementioned general...still have a few bibs and bobs to add like reigns, and a few gaps to fill and sand, and I want to do some sort of Banner streaming from the saddle.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Spent the better part of yesterday carefully trimming and putting together a New box of Devastators. if only i had the patience to do it more slowly. the temptation to undercoat them and start painting them is ridiculous.


----------



## Tawa

Still chugging away at the rear half of the Helbrute.

Should be done with that section tomorrow with a bit of luck and some hard brushwork :good:


----------



## Straken's_Fist

Finished a Rhino in one evening tonight. Easy model to build. I am finally clearing my backlog!


----------



## Tawa

Straken's_Fist said:


> Finished a Rhino in one evening tonight. Easy model to build. I am finally clearing my backlog!


Good stuff. :good:


----------



## Wookiepelt

Building the old Tyranid battleforce and 10 additional Gargoyles that were my 7-year old son's birthday and X'mas presents! Only manage to finish 16 Hormogants with scything talons & poison sacs so far...


----------



## Melikor40k

had 3 days off (yay!) so i decided to get something to paint, still a WIP still need to do the base and highlighting couldnt find my camera so i had to use the phone, sorry for the fuzz


----------



## Saintspirit

Just finished painting my fourth Plague Marine, the champion of the squad.


----------



## Tawa

My current inability to get photo's to the laptop for upload is fecking annoying. :ireful2:

As today I have completed both the Helbrute and the sorcerer! :good:


----------



## Jacobite

Today was a fun day of finishing off 5 Terminators which have taken me over 2 months to paint, black rimming their bases, black rimming 15 Penal Legionnaires that I finished oh about 4 months back and also black rimming the 3 Necro Hounds which I started about 4-5 months ago and finished a couple of days ago (after finishing one and then stripping it).










Now to varnish them all.


----------



## Tawa

Looking good there Jac!


----------



## Saintspirit

Today I started converting a couple of Flash Gitz, actually. Only have pics of one though.


----------



## cardyfreak

Finished painting this guy. Just need to base the fool next.


----------



## Tawa

Nothing major.

A couple of bits here and there on both a Cultist squad, and a Scout squad.


----------



## Nordicus

I'm in the process of basing my 40 Daemonettes. Yeah, it's taking a while xD


----------



## Matcap

Built 3 out of 5 Mk3 autocannon marines and based my terminator praetor, it's not much, but it's progress! :good:


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> I'm in the process of basing my 40 Daemonettes. Yeah, it's taking a while xD





Matcap said:


> Built 3 out of 5 Mk3 autocannon marines and based my terminator praetor, it's not much, but it's progress! :good:


Softly softly, catchy monkey :good:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

About half done with the new Farseer/Spiritseer for my Harlequins. Base colors are done, working on detailing now.


----------



## Creon

Finecast Zoanthrope. Doesn't really want to stick together on me.


----------



## Saintspirit

Creon said:


> Finecast Zoanthrope. Doesn't really want to stick together on me.


Let me guess - it prefers to stick onto you?


----------



## Tawa

First half of the Cultist squad complete and ready for basing. Now on to the second half!


----------



## Creon

Saintspirit said:


> Let me guess - it prefers to stick onto you?


And my fingers stick together, and parts drop off onto the floor. Yes, it's been fun.


----------



## Old Man78

Land speeder for the army painting comp, filing and cutting to get the mother f#×king ill fitting model to go together!


----------



## Tawa

Creon said:


> and and parts drop off onto the floor.


We are still talking about the Zoanthrope aren't we......? :shok:


----------



## Creon

Why yes, yes we are. I lost a claw assembly on the floor.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished these guys off for the Conversion Comp:










and kept working away on my Little Lost Ogyrn:










More pics can be found in my Everything log in my sig.


----------



## Jacobite

Amongst other things I started work on this fella and painted the reds:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished Assembling my Storm Talon for my Escalation league last night. Will get it painted up over the next few weeks. Will do some painting this morning and put some pics in my log.


----------



## xenobiotic

Putting together some 30k "spearmen"...


----------



## Saintspirit

I just got my FW-order, so I've been cleaning a Mega-Dread for about an hour. Then it has two arms to clean as well.:threaten: And that is not even all that came in that order...


----------



## Tawa

Haven't actually worked on anything today.


However I did pick up the first of those 6mm Scots I've been eyeing up.....


----------



## torealis

Even more Valhallan! Check out my plog for them, true scale marines and more!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Started to work on my Lizardmen Scar Veteran. Need a break from the yellow!!!


----------



## Tawa

Did some work on the Cultist squad, but most of the evening's work was spent on these:


----------



## dbenson

Did some more on my DA Pred which is my first model I've ever painted. Think I messed up with mud splats as I think they look more like rust any help?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Testing the color scheme for my nids...more pics in my project log:

Old school Hormaguant:









Zoanthrope:


----------



## Saintspirit

I put together a couple of Bretonnian [email protected] Also got a few things undercoated, such as my mega armoured Warboss, and my new CSM-termi-champion (converted from Kor Phaeron).


----------



## cardyfreak

Had my first ever attempt at object source lighting. I think I've made it a bit bright, but it might look less so when I highlight the whole model properly. 
















Also been working on this scummer-


----------



## xenobiotic

Received huge pile of resin yesterday (34 Marines + Tank + special weapons + shoulder pads). Cleaned them all. Did a once over looking for ungodly mould-faults. Documented said faults. Now e-mailing FW about said faults. Once that's done I'm going to start putting the bits to use, hopefully have something worthwhile to show in the plog later this week.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Did some work getting my WFB army ready for the Tournament. Magnetized the bases on my last unit of Knights and built their metal movement tray. Also put together a base for the toy Dragon I am using if I roll up the transformation spell...I might get around to repainting it, but it will work for a unit that I may or may not get to use.

Still two models and the last movemetn tray left to paint...need to get them finished.


----------



## Loki1416

Got my primer in that you use through an airbrush, so today I primed:
20 CSM
5 Possessed CSM
10 DA RW bikes
20+ Plague from Deadzone
Still got more ready for the primer, but am realizing that because of how easy it is to prime now (don't have to wait for good weather outside to use the can spray), that I have a MASSIVE amount of painting to do.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Finished off my Tyranid Prime. I also started building a Carnifex.


----------



## dutchy1982

*Modelling:[\b] none

Painting:[\b] a dwarf musician for the new dwarf army I'm painting.*


----------



## Hellathos

Looks really good cardyfreak. Make sure to post once you highlight. You gave me a bit of inspiration with this


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Finished off this guy:




T'was lots of fun.


----------



## Gothic

Done the dry brushing on these guys using old paints.










Gothic


----------



## Saintspirit

Gluing together the last of fifteen hammerers (six converted). Also painted one a little.


----------



## vulcan539

stirpped and assembled my FoW british army


----------



## shaantitus

It has been a while since I posted anything and even longer since I have made any progress. Been Spending too much time working and playing arma3. However my gaming laptop has needed some surgery so I have had time to reconnect with the hobby. So here is my latest work. Primarch Peturabo of the iron warriors. I have wanted to do this conversion for ages, and now he is almost ready for paint.




Let me know what you think.

I have no idea what rules he will use though. He is carrying everything from magma cutters, flamers, multiple powerfists, massive hammer, gauntlet mounted guns and a shoulder mounted cannon of large size. So he could be a lot of fun.


----------



## DeathJester921

Working on OSL effect for jump packs. Still testing what paints I need to use and how and where to apply them to get the best effect. Good news is, when this is done, this will have been the first mini (one of my vanguard vets) that I have finished painting in months (painting is spur of the moment and I never get much done at any one time )


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

got half way though assembling 40 28mm gripping beast viking kit for my art class.

and Got mit himmel! this kit is incredible! good details, and you can get a surprising amount of character out of the limited amount of kits. You can't get two guys identical unless you tried despite the four sprues being identical. 

forgive the promotion, but they deserve it.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

dragonkingofthestars said:


> got half way though assembling 40 28mm gripping beast viking kit for my art class.
> 
> and Got mit himmel! this kit is incredible! good details, and you can get a surprising amount of character out of the limited amount of kits. You can't get two guys identical unless you tried despite the four sprues being identical.
> 
> forgive the promotion, but they deserve it.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Saintspirit

I finished my first scratch build Mega Armoured Nob (ok, not completely scratchbuilt; I took a usual nob and glued a lot of plasticard on it). Turned out very nice, IMHO.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


i don't have a camera and it should be 'pics or it's quantum wave form remains undefined"


----------



## Jacobite

Did some more downsizing of my chest of doom and put up 5 Grail Knights, a Peggy Knight, a battered metal HE chariot, 12 Kroot, 16 Fire Warriors and 30 Cadians up on the local version of ebay. Not really looking for a hell of a lot for them but it'd be nice to get a little. Also got a shit load of old Empire to put up but that'll be just as bulk lot for fuck all. Got to slim down!

Also did some more basecoating of the metals for my final squad of Crimson Fury. That is a mind numbing job!


----------



## Creon

Just finished my "Inquisitorial Retinue Imperial Knight". Now to build and finish "The Imperial Green Knight"


----------



## Ravion

Finished putting the base colors on my helbrute.


----------



## Saintspirit

Creon said:


> Just finished my "Inquisitorial Retinue Imperial Knight". Now to build and finish "The Imperial Green Knight"


Hmm, I like the sound of that. Would definitely like to see that one when he's finished.


----------



## Creon

Well, here's a shot of the ]I[ knight


----------



## torealis

So good!

I'm just off to GW Milton Keynes to do some space marine building and painting...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished the detailing on the 3 bikers...just got the speeder to finish by monday (escalation league)...unfortunately it was far too windy to even attempt varnishing the bikes, so no pics and basing until the wind dies down.


----------



## Jacobite

Put the finishing touches to this conversion:










More pics in my Minotaurs log


----------



## Tawa

Nice work, Jac! :good:


----------



## Tawa

So after quite an unfortunate break from my new 6mm project, I have the first Battalia completed apart from the basing 
Started on that Sea Dog Rifleman and also set up a production line of eleven cultists to add to the ten man squad I've already done.


----------



## Tugger

I have green stuffed SO many things today. Holy crap.

I worked on my Typhus, my Sorcerer, 4 Terminators, and 3 squads of 7 Plague Marines. Now I only have 2 Rhinos, and 4 Bikes to get done haha.


----------



## Nacho libre

I am building a baneblade and I thought I could do it in a few hours, but here I am 5 or so hours later still fucking hunched over.


----------



## Tugger

Haha yea man I feel ya. I thought I was gonna blast through my green stuffing nurgly bits, and I started at noon. I just finished at 7:45ish. Shiiiiiit.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Tugger said:


> Haha yea man I feel ya. I thought I was gonna blast through my green stuffing nurgly bits, and I started at noon. I just finished at 7:45ish. Shiiiiiit.


Yeah i know what you mean, i had 6 tanks on the bench today and managed to get 3 done before my headache did me in. On the plus side i did manage to turn up a squad of old catachans i'm going to turn into desert fighters to match my Vengrosian regiment.


----------



## Tugger

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i had 6 tanks on the bench today and managed to get 3 done before my headache did me in. On the plus side i did manage to turn up a squad of old catachans i'm going to turn into desert fighters to match my Vengrosian regiment.


This just reminded me that I still have 2 Rhinos to build and Nurglify :crazy:


----------



## Nacho libre

Tugger said:


> This just reminded me that I still have 2 Rhinos to build and Nurglify :crazy:


You can never have enough nurgle.:grin:


----------



## alasdair

Over the past two days I have done this little lot:



73 Night Goblin Spearmen (with 3 unit fillers), 17 Archers (with one unit filler), 7 Squigs (to spice up the units), 6 Fanatics, 2 Big Bosses and a Shaman. Pretty pleased with them all in all, especially how the converted Big Boss from Fanatic came out.



This is more than half of the 2000pt army painted. To go I have 42 Spearmen, 2 Bolt Throwers, a Rock Lobba, 2 Mangler Squigs, 18 Archers, 12 Snotling Swarms, Skarsnik and another shaman.


----------



## Jacobite

You did all that... to that standard in 2 fucking days?

*snaps paint brushes... walks away*

*in a embarrassed voice* tonight I did the final layer of white on these bits:


----------



## Tawa

alasdair said:


> Over the past two days I have done this little lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 73 Night Goblin Spearmen (with 3 unit fillers), 17 Archers (with one unit filler), 7 Squigs (to spice up the units), 6 Fanatics, 2 Big Bosses and a Shaman. Pretty pleased with them all in all, especially how the converted Big Boss from Fanatic came out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is more than half of the 2000pt army painted. To go I have 42 Spearmen, 2 Bolt Throwers, a Rock Lobba, 2 Mangler Squigs, 18 Archers, 12 Snotling Swarms, Skarsnik and another shaman.



For that, you deserve a cookie! :good:


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> So after quite an unfortunate break from my new 6mm project, I have the first Battalia completed apart from the basing


Basing complete


----------



## Moriouce

Tawa said:


> Basing complete



Are they running away from those giants at the back? 

My myself have done quite alot inventory duty today. I now know I have enough boys and further I thinking of building three big guns (Zzap). Scratch and kitbashed from lascannons and wheels and tracks from old bikes. Could be a fun project once I have finished basing and painting what I currently have. Or if I get tired of what I acctualy have.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Need to get the pictures taken, but I have all the marines for my april work put together finally. 6 Bikes, 1 Attack Bike, 1 Old Rhino, and 10 Assault Marines. Also got the Rhino Primed and Base Coated with the last of my old Dark Angels green spray paint...had to break down and order a new can of the Caliban Green from the GW store saturday.


----------



## Tawa

Moriouce said:


> Are they running away from those giants at the back?


Wouldn't you? :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite

Finished these today:


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> Finished these today:


They're pretty cool, Jac :good:

Sanctioned psykers?


----------



## Jacobite

Yeap that's right! Glad somebody got what they were.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> Yeap that's right! Glad somebody got what they were.


or we follow your Plog


----------



## Brother Emund

Painted 5 of my Imperial Guard, the 22nd Pindaris Mechanised Infantry Regiment, "The Deathshead Regiment".

Painting them in desert cammo, as they are fighting rebel insurgents (and some sneaky Eldar in the background).


----------



## Zion

Trying out my airbrush I basecoated:
10 Kalabites
1 Raider (and all of it's parts)
1 Archon
5 Wyches

In about an hour and a half. 

I'm officially loving this thing.


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Trying out my airbrush I basecoated:
> 10 Kalabites
> 1 Raider (and all of it's parts)
> 1 Archon
> 5 Wyches
> 
> In about an hour and a half.
> 
> I'm officially loving this thing.


I primed a baneblade......... With a spray can.:cray:


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> I primed a baneblade......... With a spray can.:cray:


Don't feel bad, I bought this thing last summer (along with a compressor with a tank as a bundle) and just started using it *this year*. I'm kicking myself for not using it sooner now. My entire Sisters army could have been painted in the time it took me to do what little I did just by getting the base coating done so much faster!


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Don't feel bad, I bought this thing last summer (along with a compressor with a tank as a bundle) and just started using it *this year*. I'm kicking myself for not using it sooner now. My entire Sisters army could have been painted in the time it took me to do what little I did just by getting the base coating done so much faster!


Yeah it's about time I get one. I usually use the citadel spray colours but the range isn't great.

Ps. If a khorne red spray was available I would be happy.:grin:


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> Yeah it's about time I get one. I usually use the citadel spray colours but the range isn't great.
> 
> Ps. If a khorne red spray was available I would be happy.:grin:


Coincidently Khorne Red is what I was basing everything in.

The airbrush I got is a Master Airbrush, Model G444-Set (comes with alternate needles, a the tool you need to help disassemble things, ect). It's a dual-action, gravity feed so it gives you a lot of control, and requires some playing with to get used to.

The compressor is just a compressor with a tank, auto-shutoff, and a moisture trap built in.


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Coincidently Khorne Red is what I was basing everything in.
> 
> The airbrush I got is a Master Airbrush, Model G444-Set (comes with alternate needles, a the tool you need to help disassemble things, ect). It's a dual-action, gravity feed so it gives you a lot of control, and requires some playing with to get used to.
> 
> The compressor is just a compressor with a tank, auto-shutoff, and a moisture trap built in.


How much did that set you back?.


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> How much did that set you back.


Couple hundred bucks if I recall correctly. Master is a cheaper line of airbrushes that are still pretty good quality, the real cost sink was the compressor because I went for low noise and oiless.


----------



## Nacho libre

Hmmm I see an investment in my future.


----------



## torealis

I need to do the same. Used the mephiston red spray to do my knight yesterday and spent half of work doing some detailing.


----------



## Moriouce

Yesterday I based 10 ork boyz and washed 15 guardians. Tomorrow I'll re-highlight those Guardians. Think that is all I'll have time for. Hopefully a new pic on the progress in my plog.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished painting this banner amongst other things:


----------



## torealis

Last night I finished building 5 scions, hopefully going to make 5 more today.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Built a Leman Russ I've had lying around, in honour of the new guard dex.


----------



## Nacho libre

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Built a Leman Russ I've had lying around, in honour of the new guard dex.


the mighty codex demands more worship. so i painted a baneblade.


----------



## Zion

I tore a Stormlord apart and rebuilt it as a Shadowsword.


----------



## Loki1416

Needed a break from working on Deadzone stuff, so broke out the 40k stuff. Over the last 3 days I've clipped, cut, cleaned up and glued the following:
30 necrons (2 were HQ's, rest were Elites and troops and also primmed now)
ghost and doom ark (not finished, but WELL otw)
2 techmarines (also primed)
2 thunder fire cannons (also primed)
5 devastators
20 tac marines (still being glued)
1 librarian (also primed)
So I've been busy but at the same time, taking my time with them.


----------



## Zion

Update: The Shadowsword is primed and sitting in the bathroom with the fan going so it doesn't fume the house up. Yes it's green, but it won't stay that way. Don't worry, it's a matte paint.


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Update: The Shadowsword is primed and sitting in the bathroom with the fan going so it doesn't fume the house up. Yes it's green, but it won't stay that way. Don't worry, it's a matte paint.


I love shadowswords, they tear apart other super heavies.


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> I love shadowswords, they tear apart other super heavies.


Actually the main reason why I chose to take the Stormlord apart and swap it over. Officially counts as my first D-Weapon.


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Actually the main reason why I chose to take the Stormlord apart and swap it over. Officially counts as my first D-Weapon.


He he he you said D. Sorry i was at an apoc game on sunday and everyone was saying that while droping the pizza template on shit.:laugh:


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> He he he you said D. Sorry i was at an apoc game on sunday and everyone was saying that while droping the pizza template on shit.:laugh:


Yeah, when you see a Titan you gotta give it the D.


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Yeah, when you see a Titan you gotta give it the D.


:headbutt:


----------



## Nacho libre

Oh and i forgot to mention that I've painted most of my baneblade.

Ps. Still need to do highlights and the barrels at the back.


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> Oh and i forgot to mention that I've painted most of my baneblade.
> 
> Ps. Still need to do highlights and the barrels at the back.


Nice. Any particular faction your painting it to match with?


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> Nice. Any particular faction your painting it to match with?


My blood angel army, but it could be used with my word bearers csm.


----------



## Zion

Nacho libre said:


> My blood angel army, but it could be used with my word bearers csm.


So angry Ubermensch Marines or the Blasphemous Ones who Carve Books into their Flesh? I approve!


----------



## Nacho libre

Zion said:


> So angry Ubermensch Marines or the Blasphemous Ones who Carve Books into their Flesh? I approve!


Writing books in paper is for pussies.


----------



## Nacho libre

Sons of anarchy + plastic crack = progress

I've done quite a bit on this fucking baneblade.:grin:

Used the god send known as typhus corrosion to make some rust streaks.


----------



## Zion

I painted my Shadowsword! :biggrin:


----------



## Tugger

I bought a wicked chair that I can tolerate sitting in with my mangled pelvis. So I have been pounding coffee and bashing on with painting my plague bearers. The squad is almost done k:


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

I made a new enginseer in honor of the AM codex adding 'Gets Hot' to to my favorite tank.


----------



## alasdair

Finished my knight today. Bought him last Saturday, been working nearly non stop!


----------



## Moriouce

Basing duty. And I bought an Eldar Avatar off eBay for 5$


----------



## Saintspirit

Have recently finished my WB-rhino, and also glued together my Lifta-wagon, slugga boyz and my Ravenwing bikers (not really sure though, what chapter they will belong to - do you have any idea?).


----------



## maximus2467

Working on my sw wolf guard, this army is taking forever!!!


----------



## Nacho libre

maximus2467 said:


> Working on my sw wolf guard, this army is taking forever!!!
> View attachment 959951058


Loving the tartan sash. +rep


----------



## maximus2467

Thankyou nacho


----------



## torealis

Finished my Scions today. Had to leave them at work to dry


----------



## Nacho libre

Assembled some wracks and a haemonculus.


----------



## Zion

Stripped the Vostroyans I was working on last night. The primer wasn't working properly and the paint was rubbing off just by holding them and I wasn't 100% satisfied with the result I was getting so I'm redoing them.


----------



## Saintspirit

I just finished my first Possessed - I started on him about 1-2 years ago :blush:


----------



## Haskanael

finishing my platoons worth of infantry squads. now the platoon command and im DONE!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Yesterday completed the first of my converted Grey Hunters. Today I'm painting the rear rank of my Lothern Sea Guard! Start of my first Fantasy army!!


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

Let's see..yesterday I built, magnetised and primed my new Leman Russ and I also finished painting one of two chimeras I picked up on eBay a couple weeks back. Today will see both my last Chimera and the Leman painted up. Maybe I'll post some pictures later today...


----------



## maximus2467

Wolf guard squad coming along







Just two more to do
Then my long fangs, Logan,rune priest, drop pods, defence line, objectives............
Sigh....:cray:


----------



## Nacho libre

Yay finally got a color scheme that I liked for my deldar.


----------



## Jacobite

Bases and details to sword grips.


----------



## alex_mac47

Jacobite said:


> Today was a fun day of finishing off 5 Terminators which have taken me over 2 months to paint, black rimming their bases, black rimming 15 Penal Legionnaires that I finished oh about 4 months back and also black rimming the 3 Necro Hounds which I started about 4-5 months ago and finished a couple of days ago (after finishing one and then stripping it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to varnish them all.


I really like the penal legion collars. How did you do it?


----------



## Jacobite

Just green stuff that I rolled around their necks and then used a sculpting tool to make a couple of marks like this: I_i-I there are more pictures in my project log (the "Everything" log) I think, some close ups. If not let me know and I will post some. Glad you like them.

Basically finished this guy last night:


----------



## Haskanael

Finishing my last veteran squad. and then on to the last 2 kasrkin squads


----------



## Archon Grimherald

Painting 1k sons themed termis got my champion painted and semi based..well painted but for some skulls and im working on a second w/ reaper autocannon. trying to get as much done before sunday as i can, gotta squish me some smurfs


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished the last of about 40 bases of varying sizes (infantry, 40mm, 60mm, flyer bases) for models I had painted but shamefully left unbased. No longer shall such things haunt me! They are a thing of the past now!


----------



## Moriouce

Lit my Avatar, atleast with GS-fire. Pic when it has dried.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

got my heldrake. started assembly....to who ever was in charge at GW please try and find a better way to attatch wings to body cup and saucer not so secure a fit


----------



## Nacho libre

Archon Grimherald said:


> got my heldrake. started assembly....to who ever was in charge at GW please try and find a better way to attatch wings to body cup and saucer not so secure a fit


It's a bit dodgy. I had to hold the wings on as they dried.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

well its probably my fault i did try to pose it like it was banking just cus l like that dynamic posing not to mention just how cool this model is. Honestly i dont care if i ever really get to feild it i just like how it looks


----------



## Saintspirit

I yesterday began putting together my new Thousand Sons - not the easiest of tasks, as my remaining regular CSM-parts weren't exactly as many as I had thought at first...


----------



## Haskanael

working on a space wolf, grey wolf squad.


----------



## xenobiotic

Working on my Alpha Legion Outriders. Mostly trying to get the base interaction done, proved to be a lot more time consuming then I first assumed.


----------



## Old Man78

Today I worked on 1 land raider and 2 razorbacks and started 11 terminators, the painting competition really put thehobby bug in me


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

This was two days ago, but I have put together, primed and base coated the last of my marine units for the escalation league. Now I just have to finish painting 7 bikes, 1 attack bike, 20 assault marines (10 foot/10 jump) and a rhino....all before the end of the month.


----------



## Haskanael

second space wolves squad.


----------



## Nacho libre

I painted five metal incubi that I found a few months ago.


----------



## Creon

Sprucing up and reforming the Wood Elf army of ages past. Adding Wildwood rangers to the mix, so far.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I finished this terminater lord/ sorc 














He is now primed and ready to go.


----------



## Tawa

Feeling childish so I built this out of Lego.
:laugh:


----------



## Nacho libre

Not really hobby related... But I cleared out 5 years worth of highschool work. That amassed to 2 bin bags of old paper work.


----------



## mrknify

Archon Grimherald said:


> got my heldrake. started assembly....to who ever was in charge at GW please try and find a better way to attatch wings to body cup and saucer not so secure a fit


Got mine a couple days ago also, I'm going to be cutting out all the key locks on the wings to re-position them better.

I also will be magnetizing for easy of transportation.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Started last evening and will continue this evening onwards... a promise to the Heresy Forum for the tute of my SW Quad Bike! Here's a pic of the the bitz I'll be using to document this (re-)build.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

just got finished spray basing my warp talons, chaos sorcerer and my terminator sorcerer. now i smell like spraypaint....and grass


----------



## Zion

I'm taking steps to learn to paint in NMM:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1712474#post1712474


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Painted my land raider, and dreadnought.

fun fact: i put company markings on my land raider, since it looks like a mark IV i went ahead and did the British strap pattern, so i got out my red and green paint, wait that make it look like Christmas, i put the green away, get out some blue, then relize i need another colour, so i get some white, i paint it and now my land Raider looks french.


----------



## Saintspirit

Been putting together some more Havocs of various kinds, so that I have all needed weapons options for them at hand. Also gonna fix a Champion holding an Icon of Vengeance.


----------



## mrknify

Today I experimented with a degreaser, isopropanol and a toothbrush. Removed most but not all of the paint on some 1991 circa marines. 

Oh and I received my 2nd heldrake. No they wont be twins.


----------



## Haskanael

working on my skyclaws


----------



## Tawa

Started organising the strips of figures for my second battalia of Scots foote


----------



## mrknify

Bought castrol super clean finally, next thing I need is some actual green stuff, I hate the "grey" stuff I have. Have slowly been working on my cultists...

















The gun will end up shorter. These are just mock ups, once I finish trimming and add green stuff they will start to look much better.


----------



## fatmantis

i finshed these 2 little guys....and then spent the day drooling over my new rule book


----------



## mrknify

I picked up my imperial knight ! Sooo much to do... its the only one I have to just assemble magnetize and paint. Wish my nurglings were so easy.

(Edit) 1 June 2014.

FOUND THIS!


----------



## Tawa

Started on the Kaiju-class Battleship for my Dystopian Wars fleet this morning.

Lovely model to paint so far :good:


----------



## mrknify

Found an old game of mine....


----------



## Zion

Yesterday I built a box of Stormboyz, started painting a unit of boyz, started a Battlewagon (need to order a 'Rolla for it), and then today I worked on the Boyz some more, built a box of Grots, a Mek, a box of Lootas and will likely do the Burnas out of some extra Boyz I've got later.

Oh and I dug out most of a Stompa, so I'll need to do some eventual kitbashing and possibilly scratch building to get that ready for painting. I want to swap the Supa-Gatla for a Giga Shooter (6D6 and not running out of ammo is more fun to me ) and I'm thinking a Lifta-Droppa for the other arm. Or something.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> Yesterday I built a box of Stormboyz, started painting a unit of boyz, started a Battlewagon (need to order a 'Rolla for it), and then today I worked on the Boyz some more, built a box of Grots, a Mek, a box of Lootas and will likely do the Burnas out of some extra Boyz I've got later.
> 
> Oh and I dug out most of a Stompa, so I'll need to do some eventual kitbashing and possibilly scratch building to get that ready for painting. I want to swap the Supa-Gatla for a Giga Shooter (6D6 and not running out of ammo is more fun to me ) and I'm thinking a Lifta-Droppa for the other arm. Or something.


WAAAGGGHHH!!!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Tawa

Almost finished the DW Battleship I'm working on.

Just the shield generator and the two main turrets to go. That should be done by this time tomorrow. :good:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Had this guy rolling around for a while, decided to put some paint on him.
​


----------



## Jacobite

Getting the final details done on this guy:


----------



## locustgate

Jacobite said:


> Getting the final details done on this guy:


It makes me think of a Team deathmatch in halo.


----------



## Jacobite

Heh I've never played that series but I'll take it as a compliment?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Ive finally got off my butt and started painting my old storm troopers and stuff on my guard lol


----------



## DaisyDuke

Made a hell drake today, not looking forward to painting that awkward mo foe, and I still have to magnetise the wings.


----------



## Logaan

Seamus from the Shadows of Redchapel Malifaux box. 

Super impressed with the quality of these miniatures.


----------



## Saintspirit

I just finished scratch-building my second Meganob, and also started putting together the Pink Horrors I got for birthday present. Oh, and I found an old Flamer of Tzeentch (them fun guys with beaks) on eBay. :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Got paint on this entire guy so far. But i couldn't resist finishing the head as quick as possible.


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Got paint on this entire guy so far. But i couldn't resist finishing the head as quick as possible.



Looking good! Love the lenses!


----------



## Archon Grimherald

so spray based my chaos bikers and began work on the biker champion, well that is after researching other peoples bikes to see how they were painted.


----------



## Jacobite

Still trying to figure out whether or not to give this guy a helmet stripe:










Any help would be most appreciated. See my other log for details.


----------



## mrknify

Have done some touch ups....


----------



## Moriouce

First go at my burnabommer.


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> Almost finished the DW Battleship I'm working on.
> 
> Just the shield generator and the two main turrets to go. That should be done by this time tomorrow. :good:


Much later than planned, but here she is:


----------



## friar76

*Painting*
Well at the moment I am in the process of finishing my 3rd company UM 4th tactical swuad, with multi melta and meltagun. Was meant to be finished last week, but much neede time with the wife was required. Guess what I am doing tonight??

*Modelling*
My latest modelling bash will be fixing my UM chapter master. Dog got hold of it when it fell off the shelf. Good thing I have plenty of paint stripper and superglue to start afresh lol.

*Upcoming*
Building 3 drop pods for my next big game in a few weeks. Still trying out 7th edition and wanna try out drop pod assault against my friends' renegade guard army.


----------



## mrknify

Taking a break from my knurgle knight, working on some grot tanks.

















I've just been adding pics as I've finished the barrels. Here is all 4 now to make pointless mounted shootas


----------



## Dark_Apostle_XVII

Been working on my Word Bearers Chaos Knight today:

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/14490820468/


----------



## mrknify

Canoptek Sentinel. Trying to figure out what to do to orkify...... or nurglize..


----------



## scscofield

If it wasn't assembled you could have made it into some sort of ork armor suit with tentacles. Maybe make it into a Killa-Kan, shove a got into the body of it.


----------



## mrknify

There is nothing I cant modify to my orkish ways.


----------



## Nordicus

Dark_Apostle_XVII said:


> Been working on my Word Bearers Chaos Knight today:
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/122948...5/14490820468/


Beautiful work - the gods are pleased.


----------



## Dark_Apostle_XVII

Nordicus said:


> Beautiful work - the gods are pleased.


Cheers  

Almost finished now so not long until a completion pic


----------



## Tawa

mrknify said:


>


Makes me think of War of the Worlds :scare:


----------



## gothik

i was thinking that too...wouldn't want that creeping round my back garden though


----------



## Tawa

You only need to worry if you have a young girl with you that will scream so load that the moon splits in half for the entire movie...... :laugh:


----------



## gothik

Tawa said:


> You only need to worry if you have a young girl with you that will scream so load that the moon splits in half for the entire movie...... :laugh:


next door but ones daughters do enough of thagt :shok:

seriously though that is a good model, creepy as hell but good


----------



## mrknify

Yes my plans for it are no longer orky but papa nurgle shall use this..


----------



## Old Man78

Well I was supposed to be watching the kids but I worked on my second land raider, I had started painting the inside but jacked it in as too time consuming.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Threw together my first SW mini in almost 2 years.


----------



## Saintspirit

Right now, trying to finish painting my Bad Moonz Trukk. Never really liked painting big things in general, frankly, but what has to be done...


----------



## Nacho libre

Saintspirit said:


> Right now, trying to finish painting my Bad Moonz Trukk. Never really liked painting big things in general, frankly, but what has to be done...


I hate painting vehicles, thats why i use a spray basecoat.:laugh:


----------



## Haskanael

I think my insomnia induced sleep deprevation is getting to me









me and my girlfriend decided we are going to convert pony minifigs into a warhammer 40.000 army


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Haskanael said:


> me and my girlfriend decided we are going to convert pony minifigs into a warhammer 40.000 army


I applaud you and hope to see what you come up with. 

As for what I did today (considering I have been bouncing between projects) I painted some Tyranids and some IG stuff. I really need to get back to my Pony Marines.


----------



## sambofred

Started my Chaos 40K army.....again.

Emperor's Children Warp Talon's kit-bash with Angels Sanguine parts. Should have some pics up in a few days.


----------



## mrknify

sambofred said:


> Started my Chaos 40K army.....again.
> 
> Emperor's Children Warp Talon's kit-bash with Angels Sanguine parts. Should have some pics up in a few days.


Ought pictures of before and after please.


----------



## Ravion

Painting one of my chaos sorcs.


----------



## Tawa

Nearly finished the DW fighter squadrons in about half an hour this morning.


----------



## Tawa

Finished the DW Terror Ship and the Fighter Squadrons.

Just waiting for my phone to charge up so I can take some pics :good:


----------



## Moriouce

Began on the minis for the summer exchange. My lips are sealed what minis and what was done. But in time you all will know.


----------



## Nordicus

Started on my 2 x Forgefiends yesterday, for my new personal challenge - Finishing them both by the end of the month!


----------



## Tawa

Spent a bit of time on the +11 cultists last night, and some work on a CSM squad today.


----------



## mrknify

Well.... started a re-paint. Got tired of building and converting took a painting break.
















WIP. Clean up lines and grease left to do.
Update, Finished!


----------



## Ravion

Converting some models in a unit of Thousand Sons.


----------



## Saintspirit

Finished my sixth Knight of the Realm, a standard bearer.


----------



## Nacho libre

Got second tile done.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

got my late birthday present of a chaos space marine aspiring champion glued up and based . which for those of you who dont know he comes stock with a power axe and a combi melta or i guess you could call it a flamer too


----------



## Nordicus

Almost done with the rims and armor on my 2 Forgefiends. Only missing the final highlight on the rims, and then I can move onwards to the metal and flesh.

Dat rim.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

giving a nice rim job to the old fiends i see? i thought that cost extra in most places


----------



## Nordicus

Archon Grimherald said:


> giving a nice rim job to the old fiends i see? i thought that cost extra in most places


What can I say, I'm a teamplayer - Always giving that little extra.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Should really be continuing with my SWs but spent the weekend working on the 7-year old son's Tyranid Zoanthropes instead... two done (nearly), one more to go!


----------



## Archon Grimherald

those sir are frighteningly beautiful and boy do they scare the bejezus out of me. i would hate to see three on the field across from me in a game.


----------



## Breaman

Finally sat down to finish my Rylanor model... well, sans the arms. Still need to pick those out.


----------



## Tawa

Archon Grimherald said:


> giving a nice rim job to the old fiends i see? i thought that cost extra in most places





Nordicus said:


> What can I say, I'm a teamplayer - Always giving that little extra.


Oh Heresy. Never, ever change! :rofl:


----------



## mrknify

Really want to get a bunch of star wars imperial ships and convert them all to nurgle.








Take special not to the rust on the top edge, notice it seems a bit streaky and wet. That's not just rust. Mmmm somebody must have been in the way during an impromptu landing.... hahahaa. Blood for the blood god.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

just finished throwing together another group of terminators, three with combi weapons and chainfists (to drop in with abby) one with a reaper and one with twin claws (to go with my other twin claws and some random guy to drop in with abby for a change of pace)


----------



## Macas

Just started to paint some longfangs and some wolf guard terminators


----------



## Brother Emund

A new short story for Original Works. Just listed the first Chapter of my story called "Hunted", about a group of renegades being 'Hunted' by the Inquisition k:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So adding my Tyranofex to the list of things working on at the same time. XD


----------



## Saintspirit

Just started painting my first regular Slayers (I have Ungrim and a Giant Slayer painted earlier). Will be particularly fun to play a Slayer-themed army, you know. :good:


----------



## alasdair

Apart from the base, and gloss on the horns I finished my test mini for my new undivided WoC army. Thoughts?


----------



## Tawa

alasdair said:


> Apart from the base, and gloss on the horns I finished my test mini for my new undivided WoC army. Thoughts?


Plain. But I mean that in a positive way.

It's easy for a model to look flat an uninspired if it doesn't have any splashes of colour, but that works really well! :good:


----------



## Wookiepelt

Completed the painting the Thunderwolf & the resin-cast base that I used for the resin casting tutorial, just needs a bit of grass to finish it off... that and the Wolf Guard rider!


----------



## SwedeMarine

I got 5 Marines finished, Halfway through painting three Bikes, assembled another 4. and at 80% completion with the Centurions. Hoping to get to around 95% tonight then its grinding out the final 5% of detail.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Assembling a Flyrant and coming up with a way to do the twin linked devourers. (An idea from a fellow gamer is helping with it)


----------



## mrknify

Fixed my cloak effect on a starwars phantom.

Like the paint? I do.


----------



## SwedeMarine

mrknify said:


> Fixed my cloak effect on a starwars phantom.
> 
> Like the paint? I do.


That is really good work mate! +rep for you on that.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work on that TIE Phantom! :good:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

It is indeed very cool, I may have to pinch that scheme for my phantom.


----------



## mrknify

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It is indeed very cool, I may have to pinch that scheme for my phantom.


There is a great video over at a few maneuvers .. http://www.afewmaneuvers.com/topic/2545-painting-a-cloaking-effect/?p=20059#entry20059


----------



## The Warpsmith

Finished all the important stuff on a Centurion today, made a thread for it in Modelling & Painting section


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So I finished the guns on my Flyrant. Not the best but I do like the look of the guns themselves.


----------



## mrknify

Re-painted Tie-advanced for starwars x-wing game.


----------



## LordNecross

Base coated my Necron Warriors in Chaos Black. Been procrastinating on doing something with my mini's for a long time. Finally decided to get motivated.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Was working on these guys last week and finally got them photographed (albeit poorly). Lots of fun to paint. The conversions are pretty minor, one X-wing had it's S-foils closed, and all the bases were modified and magnetised.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Got alot off work done on these tonight. Need to have them ready by saturday for a game ( I'll actually be fielding an entirely yellow army for once). Tomorrow will be 8 or 9 should hours only got about 2 and a half hours of work in tonight. I can actually fucking do this!!


----------



## mrknify

SwedeMarine said:


> Got alot off work done on these tonight. Need to have them ready by saturday for a game ( I'll actually be fielding an entirely yellow army for once). Tomorrow will be 8 or 9 should hours only got about 2 and a half hours of work in tonight. I can actually fucking do this!!
> View attachment 959957778


Very cool! Love the yellow.
I've been working on my yt-1300


----------



## Breaman

Started the long process of painting a land raider for an apcolypse game on saturday... dunno if I'm going to have it (as well as the vet squad, bikers and chaplain :/) done before then... we'll see


----------



## SwedeMarine

Breaman said:


> Started the long process of painting a land raider for an apcolypse game on saturday... dunno if I'm going to have it (as well as the vet squad, bikers and chaplain :/) done before then... we'll see


Im in the same boat brother


----------



## mrknify

My other falcon, re-painted this morning.








Now to do the engine glow.


----------



## ntaw

Hacked and slashed my Grey Knight Terminator squad from what they were when I got them into being armed the way I need them to be. Librarian front right, silver hammer in the back left was made out of the top of a hammer from a glued together model, a halberd, and stave. Just _really_ needed that second hammer!


----------



## Tawa

Despite having not done any work on my entry for the APC this month, I have started work on my BA Japanese.

Really quite enjoying it so far :good:

Will post up a pic once the Lieutenant is done 

EDIT:


----------



## Nordicus

Currently working on my two decimators for this monthly challenge - Getting to the fun parts now; The glowy bits and oiling the metal.

They should be done either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tawa

Some work on my APC entry. Two of those little weeny Corvettes nearly done.

Three more to go :good:


----------



## Moriouce

First session of greenstuffing my Noise Marines.


----------



## Old Man78

I worked on NOTHING! Infact I have not worked on anything for a couple of weeks!!!!!!!!!!! Aarrrrrggggghhhhh please forgive me fellow heretics and pray for my soul at this shameful neglect


----------



## DaisyDuke

Finished painting my chaos dredd, just the base to finish!:good:


----------



## Tawa

Oldman78 said:


> I worked on NOTHING! Infact I have not worked on anything for a couple of weeks!!!!!!!!!!! Aarrrrrggggghhhhh please forgive me fellow heretics and pray for my soul at this shameful neglect


Hmm. I think with some work we can begin to forgive your transgressions......

Make a start with the Heretics Prayer and five Bloody Mary's. :crazy:


----------



## Tawa

Finished off this months APC entry which I've posted in my backlog thread here.


Now I'm working on the two blokes that are going with my IJA officer for Bolt Action.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Been working on a heap of stuff. Built and Painted 2 firestorm armada terran cruisers. I also repainted a Star Wars firespray and a bunch of TIEs, for a tourney this weekend. an E-wing was also repainted.

Productive week.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

A couple of (bad lighting) shots of the stuff I have been doing.









Also got this in and well, it had to jump the que of things to do.


----------



## Haskanael

converting squats...


----------



## Tawa

Haskanael said:


> converting squats...


Into a nutrient paste?


----------



## Haskanael

Tawa said:


> Into a nutrient paste?


fantasy dwarfs + IG weapons :laugh:


----------



## Nacho libre

Haskanael said:


> fantasy dwarfs + IG weapons :laugh:


Squats? lol


----------



## Moriouce

Haskanael said:


> fantasy dwarfs + IG weapons :laugh:



Sounds awesome! Haha!


----------



## Haskanael

Nacho libre said:


> Squats? lol


you know it k: hehe,


----------



## ntaw

I painted a Callidus Assassin I didn't even remember I had. As soon as I saw her I remembered all the times back in the Codex: Assassins days (where you needed the SM Codex in conjunction with the BA Codex...whatever edition it was when I was 10) where she was the bane of my buddy's existence. I happened to snap a picture of 10 year old NTaW's paint job before she got stripped (oh my :blush, not too shabby I don't think. No real direction with the grey highlights, but whatever.










Not bad for a metal model that lived in the 2nd ed. Space Hulk box for a dozen moves, though I did bend her standing foot and sword back into place. She's now firmly pinned to the base, I've started doing little j-hooks with my paper clip pieces so they get a better hold on the base. Here's what she looks like now, ready to infiltrate within 1" of anyone:










I based grey and did two coats of Nuln Oil, one non diluted and one about half and half, before doing Codex Grey followed by Skull White for highlighting. Then it was back to two nice 50:50 diluted coats of Nuln Oil. Really happy with the way she turned out, thinking I'm going to paint all black armour like this from now on with varied levels/styles of highlighting depending on the shape of the mini.


----------



## LordNecross

Been painting up my Necron warriors. They will be used for some experimentation, as I get used to painting models. so far have almost all of them dry brushed boltgun metal.

I am trying to accomplish some ceramic colors for the faces and shoulders, My first one is white, using Testers flat acrylics, then gonna coat it a gloss coat for that plasticy ceramic finish once I am satisfied if my pigments are on there and it looks fully covered. Then my second will be red, I don't have money for new paints so I have to work sadly with a glossy acrylic Red. I am going for the red Ceramic look in the old Necron Codex for the warrior scheme, I hope its suitable, at least for my first round painting.

After all that, time to go back with a black wash and highlight with some chainmail.


----------



## Tha Tall One

Brushing my bones, brushing my bones, brushing my bones so the paint gets off...


----------



## LordNecross

taking my testers matte black and coating my necron warriors shoulder plates in preperaion for painting them red.

22 more warriors to go...


----------



## Moriouce

Painting my 2ed boyz. Metals and lether today. Bone and washes tomorrow. Details and highlightning for friday. Then 10 new boyz should be done!


----------



## Saintspirit

Put together - and converted - the Pestigors I bought from eBay recently. Really like those models, it's really too bad they stopped making them...


----------



## Moriouce

I was too optimistic. Only managed to do the metals with the time I had today. Oh well...


----------



## Haskanael

experimenting on Tyranids 









first time for everythying i gues


----------



## Tawa

Nothing yet this month.

I really should crack on with these Japanese riflemen.....


----------



## Haskanael

Tawa said:


> Nothing yet this month.
> 
> I really should crack on with these Japanese riflemen.....


"unless you paint , you no honour!"

but yeah. if the inspiration isnt there it just doesnt happen?


----------



## Tawa

It's a lack of energy that's the problem. I'm shattered, and I'm away to work in an hour


----------



## Haskanael

Tawa said:


> It's a lack of energy that's the problem. I'm shattered, and I'm away to work in an hour


ah I feel ya there, Ill probably be having the same problem once college starts X-x


----------



## mrknify

Finished my x-wing conversion for the yt-1300p.









Took me over a month to finish. And 3 days to paint(drying times)

I would love some critiques.

Its the one on the right.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Haskanael said:


> "unless you paint , you no honour!"
> 
> but yeah. if the inspiration isnt there it just doesnt happen?


Aint that the truth!. been trying to get myself motivated for over a week and a half now. No such luck.


----------



## ntaw

@mrknify those looks amazing. My only comment is actually for the Millenium Falcon, the black soot (?) stains from the three exhaust points on the back are all going in different directions. I assume that it would be only from entering/exiting the atmosphere of planets since there is no air in space to move anything one way or the other, but it's the only thing that looks off on two great models. Do you have any pictures of the yt-1300p pre-paint job? I can't even understand how you banged that conversion out from the Falcon so flawlessly.


----------



## mrknify

ntaw said:


> @mrknify those looks amazing. My only comment is actually for the Millenium Falcon, the black soot (?) stains from the three exhaust points on the back are all going in different directions. I assume that it would be only from entering/exiting the atmosphere of planets since there is no air in space to move anything one way or the other, but it's the only thing that looks off on two great models. Do you have any pictures of the yt-1300p pre-paint job? I can't even understand how you banged that conversion out from the Falcon so flawlessly.


Its over in  http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1920842
On page 2


----------



## DaisyDuke

SwedeMarine said:


> Aint that the truth!. been trying to get myself motivated for over a week and a half now. No such luck.


It seems its not just me then, but a common problem amongst heretics! :gimmefive:


----------



## alasdair

I started a new Warhammer Fantasy army today beginning with the Tomb Kings Battalion. I am very fond of the chariots. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Moriouce

Da Old Boyz!


----------



## Tawa

What I "worked on" today was testing out my list for tomorrows X-Wing tournament. My carefully crafted list performed like a housebrick in the face that had been smeared with dogshit and lemon juice...... :laugh:


----------



## DeathJester921

Assembling two deathwatch kill teams. One for use as sternguard, the other I'm just going to give them whatever weapons I happen to have on hand. They will be purely for looks and use in the Deathwatch RPG, if I ever get the book and if my friends are interested in trying it out.


----------



## Saintspirit

Have recently finished 2 Pestigors, and will now try to paint one of my new Plague Toads. Damn, these washes can sure take some time to dry...


----------



## Brother Cato

Started a new Project Log - WE STARTED IT FER KHAOZ.


----------



## Loli

Well my GW order came today - Rat Ogres, Exorcist, Grotesque -, so I've spent this afternoon putting together the Rhino base together without glue, I've never built a Rhino nor an Exorcist, so now that I've built it dry, I'm going to glue that later tonight.


----------



## Nordicus

So I got the skin done on my 3 Helbrutes for the monthly challenge today. Cant decide if I want to do the metals or the armor as the next part.


----------



## alasdair

Working on my Tomb Kings army. Finished painting the entire battalion minus 20 skeletons, and have just built Khalida, a Priest, 3 great bow Ushabti and a Screaming Skull Catapult. Also starting a set of converted, counts as ghouls themed around blackened, shrivelled mummies after they are petrified in the oil, tar and ash mix.


----------



## Haskanael

practicing some basing and painting the orks of the stormfang set, as bad moons.



































sadly the drybrushed highlights dont show up well on the pictures, I went for muddy grassland with the orks and desert sand bases for the tyranids


----------



## mrknify

Re-based my stunty gnoblar team.


----------



## Haskanael

mrknify said:


> Re-based my stunty gnoblar team.


bloodbowl? looks pretty awesome !


----------



## mrknify

Working on stunty team nurgle.









Plague bearers left to paint.

Here's a quick boo of both 10 man teams(sans brutes)


----------



## Tawa

Got six pairs of arms and a sheathed "shin gunto" finished and attached to the last of the guys for my first IJA rifle squad today.
Just the heads left to do then it's onto basing! :good:


----------



## Saintspirit

Been painting my 6th Herald of Nurgle for a couple of days (this one sitting on a palanquin); will hopefully finish it today.


----------



## Nordicus

Started painting the various weapons for my 3 Helbrutes, that I haven't painted yet:

- Missile launchers
- Twin-linked Lascannons
- Heavy Bolters
- Plasma Cannons
- Assault Cannons
- Thunderhammers
- Powerscourges


----------



## Tawa

Just undercoated all the parts for my two Buccaneer warjacks, and the two riflemen. I'll be starting work on these once I have finished the IJA rifle squad.



Tawa said:


> Just the heads left to do then it's onto basing! :good:


Which I am about to start work on right.... about.... Now! :good:

EDIT: Just finished the IJA rifle squad now. I'll be basing and photographing them tomorrow, as right now I'm off out to play some X-Wing! :good:


----------



## Tawa

Well, I haven't done the basing. That's tomorrows hobby task.
But here's the photograph to show they're done.


----------



## Viscount Vash

After a long break from the hobby Iv'e actually started a new Project.

Not much done but WHFB and Nurgle called...











Hopefully I'll have enough done to start a Plog soon.


----------



## Kreuger

@Viscount Vash, I'm glad to see any new project of yours.

One can't hope it will end up as epic as the Questor, but I'm willing to read any new plog.


----------



## Tawa

Welcome back matey! :good:


Grandfather is most pleased...... :crazy:


----------



## DeathJester921

Almost finished assembling the three models I got at Reaper Mini's store the day before thanksgiving. Finished an evil warrior, a vampire, and almost finished assembling the viking hero. Just got a little bit of gap filling to do with greenstuff then he'll be good to go.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I managed to finish my YT1300 to YT1200 conversion for X-wing.


----------



## Tawa

Just primed the last of my BA Japanese riflemen frames ready for this months APC entry 

Just got enough parts leftover for a sniper team after that :good:


----------



## Tawa

Made a start on the uniform colour of those riflemen. Four down, six to go! :good:


----------



## Nordicus

These Helbrute weapons are killing me! Not exactly fun to paint something that your mentally done with xD


----------



## Saintspirit

Trying to finish my Iron hand Apothecary today. Hopefully.


----------



## mrknify

Finishing my dc and converting assaulters to dc. Then re-painting old school dreads. 

Yes that is the original furioso!


----------



## Blackadder

I worked on the feasibility of converting my already existant Warlord into a Warmonger Emperor class Titan.

That and cleaned the garage.............


I'm guessing, it's an epic scale model but whether it is home-made or a kit I have no idea.

Mine (depending when ever I find time to start making it) in it's first iteration will use my standard Warlord legs and foot pads with be plug-in inverted flower pot shaped greaves that will house a couple platoons of foot soldiers (groan) each. the modular features of my Warlord readily allow for the removal of the front and rear toes so the step-like toes of the Warmonger can be installed at the toe hinge points.

The new toes will give at least an inch more of height to the model that and the enhanced superstructure will increase the Warlord's height from 28 inches to around 36 inches (0,91 meters) so the size I am shooting for should be easily attainable. Removal of the Warlord generator housings require less than a minute and the new add on superstructure will plug in the same way. In all it will probably take less than 15 minutes to convert Warlord to Warmonger or back so the project is eminently doable...........when I have the time


----------



## CLT40k

Somalis!


----------



## Nordicus

I'm currently working on the bases for my Christmas project; 25 cultists.

The cultists are done, so now it's unto the bases, so I can get going with my January pledge.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Finishing up my Tartaros pattern terminators for my Emperor's Children Legion and then deciding whether to start on the 3 Outriders or the first 5 of a 10 man veteran squad. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Nordicus

Follow-up: I finished the Cultistss bases and they are now ready for action:










High-res photos with proper lighting will come in the coming days. Now I'm off to get something to eat!


----------



## Zion

Today I've assembled:

30 Devil Gaunts
40 Fleshborer Gaunts
10 Hormagaunts with Toxin Sacs

They are unbased until I work out a solution to do the kind of basing I want using screen material to form a kind of deck plating.

Last night I assembled 8 Genestealers. 

I've got a bunch of other stuff assembled but that's the most recent stuff I've done.


----------



## mrknify

I forgot almost everything. Going to be gone for about 2 months without any plasticard, but I have glue!

Note to self, finish plague bearers for stunty nurgle team (as I brought those) and build more gnoblar Bullys(they are amazing in stunty with dauntless)


----------



## CLT40k

On the table....


----------



## Nordicus

Got started on my Typhus model from the Horus Heresy series. I'm gonna paint him up in a post-heresy theme, and trying out some new techniques to get him grimy and nasty. He's going to be a very dark theme, as I want my Nurgle units to be something that came out of a horror movie.

So far the progress is the the attached.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Managed to finish the last chap of the rear rank on a unit of WoC, only 2 more ranks to go lol.


----------



## Zion

Put together:

6 bases of Rippers with grating bases (3 Rippers a base, grating is made of plastic screen material)
1 Screamer fex with Adrenal Glands (to help the Crusherfex mainly)


----------



## SwedeMarine

Cleaned off my new FW IF contemptor getting it ready to get painted up next month

Also managed some GS work to my scouts. hopefully this will make mine stand out a bit on the table.


----------



## Zion

Tuesday I primed using Army Painter Bone:

1 Dakkafex
1 Crusherfex
1 Screamerfex
6 Ripper Bases
1 Malinthrope + Base
1 Dakka Flyrant (already mounted on a base)
1 Broodlord from Deathstorm (also on a base and got some base coating)
1 Toxicrine (which got some based coating)

Today I built: 

1 Crone (more anti-vehicle options namely, plus the new Death From the Skies upgrade chart isn't bad)
1 Tervigon (more synapse)
1 Sporocyst (because I need the synapse boost namely)

This leaves me to still assemble:

8 Genestealers
1 Broodlord (also from Deathstorm)
3 Warriors

And then getting it all based (trying to work out the best way to assemble "deck plating" style basing for slotted models without resorting to pinning 100+ models onto regular bases).

Bases are a mix of some of the resin bases I got from Dragonforge (seriously they are _great_ quality, but the turn around is a bit long because it's a 1 person operation and I want to have the army ready to play sooner than later. I plan to get the Sanctuary ones for Sisters in the future though) and regular bases I'm putting large mesh screen on to create the feeling of deck plating. The missmatch between the different styles actually lends well to the Space hulk theme I'm shooting for and I intend to add some Typhus Corrosion and Rust to them (in addition to the Nuln Oil I'm already putting over the silver (which has Calaban Green in the recesses and around the lip of the base as a nice compliment to the Red of Hive Fleet Kraken and a nod to the Dark Angels) to try and dinge things further and tie the bases together visually despite the differences.

So that's what I've done recently, and were it's going. And yes, pictures will be coming eventually, I've just been kind of busy and haven't gotten around to starting a log just yet for the models. So because of that I'll be holding off on that until I at least have something to start with (and I'll go over how I'm doing the models then too).


----------



## Haskanael

slowly building up a heavy weapons platoon, 

put together and primed 3 Imperial guard troop squads with heavy weapons


----------



## SwedeMarine

Primed and placed the first wash on my speeder and scouts for this month. Basecoating begins tonight!


----------



## kwantm

*Horde Trollblood progress*

Hi All,

Just sharing my progress on my Horde Trollblood army. Sorry about the quality of the pics. I do not have the best light setup...
I will correct this in the future..


Trollblood WIP

Just follow the url and you will see my photostream.


----------



## Matcap

Over the weekend I built a Dark Talon, Bascoated 2 droppods and got pretty far on one of them and started work on my Deathwing banner bearer. Not a bad weekend!


----------



## Tawa

Completed the uniform colour and skin on all ten pairs of arms for the IJA rifle squad.

That's it for tonight. Tomorrow I hope to get the wood and metal of the weapons done, plus perhaps any leather straps etc.


----------



## Tawa

See previous post. All the work I aimed to complete tonight has been done.
And it only took me six episodes of The Pacific to do it! :laugh:


All that remains to do now are the ten heads to go on them, and the corporals "shin gunto". :good:


----------



## Tawa

Squad finished


----------



## Tawa

Ten days into the month and I've finally gotten off my arse to undercoat the main parts of this bloody tank! :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Last night got my new hobby area set up. Had to make sure things are kitty proof now but thats no problem. Time to get cracking on some minis.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Thinking of re-painting my marines as Raptor's. It's a bit rough and ready. Maybe just use the lighter green and wash over it?


----------



## Brother Cato

SonofVulkan said:


> Thinking of re-painting my marines as Raptor's. It's a bit rough and ready. Maybe just use the lighter green and wash over it?
> 
> View attachment 959962778


What green is the model currently?


----------



## Brother Emund

A short story for the latest Original Works. The Title is 'Memory', 1000 words. I have done 267 so far!


----------



## Tawa

Plenty of work on my IJA medium tank :good:


----------



## Tha Tall One

Today I did not only work on my Possessed Cultist, but also on my brand new Huskarls.
My first dabble into historical wargaming would be vikings of course! As the sprues contain only 4 pairs of arms to use dane-axes, some minor conversion was required, with which I'm very content.









As I've also assembled 10 hirdmen, I wonder if there's any interest if I should start a plog for them in this forum.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Completed my first Swordmaster and continuing on the rest of the regiment


----------



## MidnightSun

Done some more work on my Von Carsteins.


----------



## jonileth

Completed my new Deredeo Pattern Dreadnaught, my two Contemptor Pattern Salamander Dreadnaughts, and got my Sicaran Battle Tank's hull washed with two coats of Biel-Tan green to give it that nice shine of Salamander's goodness. And I finished 5 Lascannon wielding Heavy Support Marines for my 30K army. It's been a most productive day...


----------



## DaisyDuke

MidnightSun said:


> Done some more work on my Von Carsteins.
> 
> View attachment 959963578


That cloak looks fantastic, nice reds


----------



## MidnightSun

Finished Konrad and Manfred - unfortunately, Manfred's really taking badly to photography, but I promise he is done :wink:


----------



## Tawa

Undercoated the next batch of IJA Infantry frames 

Not much I can really do today as the other half has little man today, and then tomorrow is a lads day out at the rugby :good:


----------



## Saintspirit

I finished my Melta-marine, and also glued together a few hammernators.

(One small question - what is the Iron Hands opinion about the Space Wolves?)


----------



## Nacho libre

This!


----------



## ntaw

^ that's bonkers dude. Excellent purple!


----------



## Nacho libre

ntaw said:


> ^ that's bonkers dude. Excellent purple!


Thanks! It's army painter alien purple and lots of druchi violet.


----------



## Nordicus

Got my Rhinos assembled for the monthly challenge - I didn't glue the top door and the combi-bolter dude, in addition to magnetizing the side doors, so I can make them into Predators if need be in the future.

And aye, I prefer to paint the tracks before I glue them on. It's just easier seeing as they're all metal anyway.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Worked on the Poppy's Angels Deathwatch Devastator Squad today... quite happy with the what I managed to achieve with the Sgt's face.


----------



## Tawa

Glued the SNLF chaps to their bases. That's about it as I've got non-hobby work to do this morning


----------



## DaisyDuke

Have just spent 2 hours cleaning up my sicaran tank, the side guns will have to wait for another day. Will be soaking it in fairy platinum prior to putting together and primer.


----------



## Charandris

Picked up my warriors again a few weeks ago, have re undercoated the lot and am starting afresh. These boys are a from a new unit though. I've written three lists so I can play with my whole collection a bit at a time, and 1000 points is troll themed. These are my first three finished chaos trolls  8 to go!


----------



## Saintspirit

Have almost finished my Rhino; should have it done this weekend, at least.


----------



## Kreuger

Charandris said:


> ... 1000 points is troll themed. These are my first three finished chaos trolls  8 to go!


Chaos trolls are awesome. My warriors army uses several units. A front line of 2 troll units and a chaos giant followed by several warrior blocks and a unit of chosen. Plus characters and other bits of course. 

Granted I haven't played in a while, but that list was only defeated once I think, in a allied game where my teammate didn't pull his weight.


----------



## Nacho libre

Starfish of death!


----------



## NoxGK

Charandris said:


> Picked up my warriors again a few weeks ago, have re undercoated the lot and am starting afresh. These boys are a from a new unit though. I've written three lists so I can play with my whole collection a bit at a time, and 1000 points is troll themed. These are my first three finished chaos trolls  8 to go!


Do you strip paint before re-undercoating or just spray over them again? I bought a half-painted army that I want to redo in colours I actually like, but am little bit hesitant about stripping paint off plastic models...


----------



## Iraqiel

NoxGK said:


> Do you strip paint before re-undercoating or just spray over them again?


Always strip. Simple Green will usually take paint off with only a bit of toothbrush help without damaging the plastic - assuming they've been painted in acrylics and not enamel.

I've finished off or got further with this crew tonight, listening to uni over podcasts.


----------



## Matcap

We worked on rebuilding our hobbyattic into a complete boardgame room! First steps are taken, pictures will follow when there is actually something to show


----------



## Saintspirit

I suddenly got a feeling wanting to paint my Eldar again, so I therefore bought the Harlequin codex - and damn, what a killing machine that Solitaire is...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Saintspirit said:


> I suddenly got a feeling wanting to paint my Eldar again, so I therefore bought the Harlequin codex - and damn, what a killing machine that Solitaire is...


Nice. go get some paint on them minis son!


----------



## Nacho libre

Literally just finished this.


----------



## Tawa

Smashed through about 90% of the work on the SNLF rifle squad today :good:


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> Smashed through about 90% of the work on the SNLF rifle squad today :good:


And they're finished! :good:


----------



## mrknify

Hello all! The voting has started for marches conversion competition!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184098"conversion challenge" 
Should take you there. Some fantastic conversions !


----------



## mrknify

Prepairing for more dark mechanus conversions.


----------



## Roganzar

An Iron Warriors Helbrute for a friend, that is almost finished. You know how taking pictures gets to point out all the missed, need to be touched up, details. *sigh*
Though it was converted from the helbrute kit and the DV helbrute.
Iron Warriors Hellbrute by Roganzar, on Flickr
Next to work on some Khornate Hellbrutes for him. Which are started, as in all the red all over.


----------



## Old Man78

Ordered some bits to make my G.W shadowsword more like the F.W Shadowsword, pics when my procrastinating arse gets it done!


----------



## Saintspirit

I put together my new Bloodthirster and sprayed it black. Think though I will paint a 'letter before it, as I am not completely sure about the scheme for my Khornate daemons.


----------



## Nordicus

Sprayed my 2 Bloodthirsters black and bought a 3rd. Assembling it in the next few days.

Beyond that, just waiting for my 20 x 50mm bases to arrive for mah dawgs.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Sprayed my 2 Bloodthirsters black and bought a 3rd. Assembling it in the next few days.
> 
> Beyond that, just waiting for my 20 x 50mm bases to arrive for mah dawgs.


You sir, are quite mad..... :laugh:


----------



## mrknify

Coming along slowly.

This is for april's conversion contest.


----------



## Saintspirit

Wow, what the heck is that?


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> You sir, are quite mad.....


It's part of my charm - I have to admit, that seeing this:










... brings a little tear to my eye. Khorne would be proud.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> ... brings a little tear to my eye. Khorne would be proud.


Only if that tear was blood......


----------



## mrknify

Saintspirit said:


> Wow, what the heck is that?


One of papa nurgles finest heldrakes.


----------



## Tankworks

I swapped out the terrain in my window.


----------



## Tankworks




----------



## Tankworks

I put the bunker crew to work.


----------



## Haskanael

Tankworks said:


>


that thing in front of the monstrous creature please tell me that is not a firefly class ship "converted" into orkdom....


----------



## Kreuger

Tankworks said:


> I put the bunker crew to work.


Nice! I think those grots need a  Dianoga  to keep them company.


----------



## Tankworks

Haskanael said:


> that thing in front of the monstrous creature please tell me that is not a firefly class ship "converted" into orkdom....


It was some sort of Star Wars thing.


----------



## mrknify

They are coming along.....

Need to fix the bases on the beasts, and start the highlighting of the forsaken.










For the life of me I can not get a good photo without sunlight.

As always cc welcome


----------



## mrknify

My friend asked for help with his gigante warmachine.(hyperion) I figured a couple hours would be good to fix it.....

Nope.









Because my plans are a dynamic pose, my friend is going with it. So we took a break from scraping mold lines and glue to paint the main gun housing.
Now my friend is not that great of a painter.... so I'm giving him some tips. Here is what we've done so far.

My piece (base layering and light shading)








I painted the bse and layering on both. But only showed how to do the blue "base" shade and he is finishing up.










I told him a few moments ago how long to expect this to take, if we put Leds in it 

Cheers.


----------



## Tankworks

I built some piping.


----------



## Nordicus

So finishing my 3 Bloodthirsters bases today, making them complete - Gotta be a new record for me; 3 massive models in just under 2 weeks.

Just received my 30 dogs, that I will probably start assembling today.


----------



## Tankworks

What is a week? Is that like part of a month?:shok:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I got to work base coating my jugger lord.







Think I will make the face plate blue.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos

PAINTING

Today I did my best to complete my Ravenwing Command Squadron. Champion and Apothecary are complete and I finished all the metal parts of the bike, the biker's armour is neglected until later, and now I've the plasma talon, and standard left to paint.


----------



## mrknify

Tankworks said:


> What is a week? Is that like part of a month?:shok:


I believe its 1/52 of a year.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mostly assembling stuff today. Three Guild Riflemen, a Pathfinder and four clockwork traps ready for base coating. I also did a small bit of painting, finishing off the last of my witchlings stalkers, and getting a bit done on the boss lady, Sonnia Criid.


----------



## Tankworks

mrknify said:


> I believe its 1/52 of a year.


Ah, now that I can relate to.


----------



## Nordicus

Assembled my 30 dawgs - On my way to prime them up.


----------



## Tankworks

I finished my railroad unit today.


----------



## Roganzar

Finally finished putting together my new Kastalan Robots. Also, made a small addition to the Datasmith's pack, one infoskull. Since all good Tech Priests should have some sort of servo-skull slaved to them.
Kastalan Robots


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan

*Man waiting sucks Nurgle slime*

Still waiting on my over lord and green stuff, and finally finished the arachnovakh warriors, immortals and scarabs, but haven't done the Spyder yet, I find time for pics soon though.


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan

mrknify said:


> I believe its 1/52 of a year.


1/52.142857' ' means recurring


----------



## DaisyDuke

I was up to finishing touches on my jugger Lord. Until I dropped his sorry ass and now have to do something about his broken axe, head, various skulls and spikey bits. ..... Ahhh


----------



## Roganzar

Working on a few things here.








Nothing complete but almost there with the Ruststalkers. Just have to wait for the Martian Ironearth to dry and then add some coiled wire and little rocks.








Recently got a hold of some Chaos Knights and Chaos Warriors for a good price and decided to paint them up in some good ol' Khorne colors. Can't go wrong going "Blood of the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!"








The knight got an encorcelled weapon. Which I think the flame effect came out nicely.


----------



## Kreuger

For the first time in about 2 years I had time and space to paint something! Nothing exciting, a brown base coat on some chaos cultists. But it was _something_ at least!


----------



## mrknify

I had an epiphany. Dark mechanicus + orks = Ork Mechanicus!


----------



## Creon

Kataphron breachers and Raven Guard Centurions built


----------



## Old Man78

mrknify said:


> I had an epiphany. Dark mechanicus + orks = Ork Mechanicus!



How about Mechanorks or Orkanicus


----------



## mrknify

Oldman78 said:


> How about Mechanorks or Orkanicus


The dark ChaOrkanus


----------



## Old Man78

Today I stripped my terminator chaplain for about the sixth or seventh time, he is an old metal one must be 8 or 9 years old, I think this time I may be able to paint him the way I'll be happy with.


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan

i made a custom cryptek


----------



## Tha Tall One

Yaay vikings


----------



## mrknify

Tha Tall One said:


> Yaay vikings


Time for some pirate vs viking battles.


----------



## Tawa

Started prepping and counting out what figures I got in this 10mm Army Pack so I know what regiments I can put together.

This project won't be started until my IJA are done, but this is a nice little task I get down to whilst having a brew :good:


----------



## Saintspirit

I started on my Big Mek with SAG today. The Shokk is always fun to fire, is it not?


----------



## Haskanael

I did this today..


----------



## Matcap

Got back into painting! (And bought a knight and dark angel goodies) finished a cities of death building, assault marine and rebased some stuff. Also got started on vengeance battery and made progress on my nephilim fighter. A good two days :grin:


----------



## Haskanael

Matcap said:


> Got back into painting! (And bought a knight and dark angel goodies) finished a cities of death building, assault marine and rebased some stuff. Also got started on vengeance battery and made progress on my nephilim fighter. A good two days :grin:


got a good pace going there :victory:


----------



## Tawa

Yesterday, today and for the foreseeable I shall be working on not dying from the heat......


----------



## ntaw

Started plunking away at building scenery for my 6x4 table. The first building kit is pretty much done aside from some finishing details and chopping off some corners that shouldn't be there:


----------



## Saintspirit

I am just about to finish my fourth Meganob; should hopefully have it done today.


----------



## Nordicus

So I just basecoated both the 15 spirit hosts and the Sicaran that I'm going to paint for this months challenge, last night. Maybe I will have time to start the actual painting tonight.


----------



## Nordicus

So it appears that I got to paint tonight...










Yeah... This months painting pledge is going to be over quite quickly.


----------



## Roganzar

Slowly working on my new Knight Warden for my Adeptus Mechanicus army. Got it to the point at which I'm ready to show it. At least so far that is.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Roganzar said:


> Slowly working on my new Knight Warden for my Adeptus Mechanicus army. Got it to the point at which I'm ready to show it. At least so far that is.


That is looking great mate!


----------



## mrknify

Working on flesh tones.









Yes very brown.... its the new black


----------



## Scrad

Night Raptors squad and half of a Terror squad finally done, bar lightning (some stance changes probably needed too). Slowest work in the world. Now onto some Outriders.


----------



## Saintspirit

Finished a slugga boy yesterday, shall see if I can start on a Killa Kan today.


----------



## Roganzar

Took me all yesterday and some of this morning, due to Jurassic World intermission and food, but I have put together the whole box from Age of Sigmar.

Kept a few things unglued and are only on with blue-tac.
Can't wait to start painting


----------



## Haskanael

used spare parts from a furioso dreadnought kit. and turned an Assault on Black Reach dreadnought into .








for a friend.
and appropiated the multi melta for a normal dreadnought.


----------



## mrknify

Having an issue with shading, I've thinned out my wash, added a touch of french grey(bluish grey) on the one it worked on the other two it didn't work. Maybe its just the blue...








Fixed!


----------



## ntaw

Nothing hobby related, but putting a Bigsby vibrato bar on any guitar looks swanky. Eventually I'll replace the bridge for something that works better with string friction like this but I think it's safe to say:

This is a beauty.


----------



## Roganzar

Finished my Lord Celestant from the Age of Sigmar box.


----------



## Relise

Finished off my Deffcoptas that where the last month of last years army painting challenge. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Saintspirit

I'm almost finished with my third Killa Kan, will hopefully have it completed today. It's mainly the extreme yellow highlights left, and some detailing.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Currently stripping 5 war hounds and 2 rt flesh hounds of khorne ready for this months painting challenges. Out of interest what bases are currently being used for flesh hounds?


----------



## mrknify

Found....


----------



## Roganzar

mrknify said:


> Found....


Neat, a classic. Any obvious changes between the editions? I know there are, but are they really obvious?


----------



## mrknify

They are very obvious. Troop choices, hq's amongst others.


----------



## mrknify

Today I unsubscribed from games workshops news letters. The price difference between their aos khorne and submarines has brought them to a new absurb level.


----------



## Tawa

mrknify said:


> Today I unsubscribed from games workshops news letters. The price difference between their aos khorne and submarines has brought them to a new absurb level.


I ditched the lot of them a few months back to be fair......


----------



## Haskanael

Tawa said:


> I ditched the lot of them a few months back to be fair......


yeah, the newsletter realy. lost its appeal for quite a while now. much like white dwarf in my opinion.


----------



## Moriouce

Made a scratchbuilt base for my Fireprism. It hoovers over a set of Alien pilars of unknown origin, like one of my Windriders do aswell.

Here you can see the pilar (Pre-painted). The Fire Prism hoover over a pair of pilars mounted on a 40mm round base. And I found great balance so no wobble when I move it around. 👍


----------



## Matcap

Sculpted my first tabard for the last of my assault marines, also slugged away at my wall of martyrs. :grin:


----------



## Blackadder

Callow Youth:

Back in the days when I was a callow youth I did so covet a FW Baneblade and to that end I started this scratchbuilt version. I also attempted to convert an Armorcast Baneblade (Note that it still sports the original Armorcast tank treads) model into the more aesthetically pleasing and highly detailed version of the Forgeworld model with the result seen below:

http://i.imgur.com/qZtg7eo.jpg









The large caliber mortar on that model was my first attempt and building from scratch and I was extremely proud of that singular accomplishment.

http://i.imgur.com/vAEkTlM.jpg









In those days I used straight pins for rivets and I wasn't all that comfortable at making thin cuts in styrene.

http://i.imgur.com/TkQhyT5.jpg









Today I take such work routinely in stride without a second thought which goes to show that by continually pushing the envelope you will be amazed what you can accomplish.

Go ahead and surprise yourself............

Poetic License:

Might I be excused for a bit of poetic license for whilst the flavor of the Demolisher cannon is still intact, the oversized dimensions required a bit more detail.

http://i.imgur.com/RDXTwow.jpg









The photos reveals that my work isn't very symmetrical but it will do.

http://i.imgur.com/7les40Y.jpg









Onward to the trunnion mount...........


----------



## Saintspirit

I started putting together a Stompa I found for a quite cheap price, and I also finished painting my second Grot Tank. Gonna have to start a log for my Bad Moons here soon, I think...


----------



## Roganzar

Built a different-ish weapon for a Blood Warrior, (I picked some up on the cheap from eBay).
The whole halberd-looking thing works really well with the Blood Warrior.








Thinking about making another one.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Just a little work on this happy chappy.


----------



## Haskanael

I feel like I made a mistake....


----------



## Moriouce

Done more work on my Zzapp guns. Just need to find some suitable wires and they'll be finished! I'll prime them and show them off for the Conversion Deathmatch and in my plog.


----------



## Loran

Started basecoating a squad of Blood Angels Devastators. Unfortunately the responsibilities of RealLife(TM) put an end to that for a few hours, but work will continue later in the day! :grin:


----------



## Nordicus

Not painting much today, but I found myself with a little smile over a few photos I found of my Sicaran.

Sometimes it's easy to forget how simple your model started out, before you started painting it. All those hours of steady hands and finding the right combinations of colours to bring it to life.

I found, by pure accident, a before/after shot of my Sicaran which happened to have the exact same angle - I found it a bit fun to look at, to remind me why I do what I do. Bringing life to a little lump of resin and plastic.










It's amazing what a little paint can do eh?


----------



## SonofVulkan

Thinking of a new project to do for the new year. I can hear Chaos calling me again. I thought I would try something different and maybe go for Slaanesh and The Flawless Host...


----------



## Haskanael

stripping and re glueing over 20 Kasrkin stormtroopers


----------



## Nordicus

Getting to work on my 3 Word Bearer rhinos for this monthly challenge - Making good progress so far:










Now I'm just waiting for those decals...


----------



## Saintspirit

I like to hear that you are going to be working on WB:s - unfortunately, I can't see your supposed pics...


----------



## Nordicus

Saintspirit said:


> unfortunately, I can't see your supposed pics...


Darn it, the picture has disappeared - The tanks are completed last night though, so you can see them in my project log :good:


----------



## Old Man78

Lots of prep and tidying done, bought a small component storage box to clip all my sprues into less vehicles which cleared a tonne of space on my desk, prepped a metal vindicare assassin and a metal Lysander (yes metal!)whom I am converting to my own diy chapter so, had to file off all chapter symbols and drill out his head, as it will be helmets only on my termies, also filed off the crux terminatus, as I prefare the forgeworld one, which will be grafted on, lots of work and my own fault for leaving models sooooooo long!


----------



## shaantitus

Mor conversion work on my third dreamforge leviathan Mortis. Converted the reaper scythe upper arm section into a third rear carapace weapon mount. Shortened his spine to make him lower and more solid looking, started GSing his new face. Pics to go in the Plog soon. I plan to add all the spare armour plates I have to armour him right up and use him as a reaver variant.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Writing: Finally completed editing/posting Flesh is Weak (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/109-original-works/122389-renegades-9-flesh-weak.html) after finishing the first draft during the weekend. It took me nearly two years, which is way too much time given its length (56K words - almost tied with Perfection's Cry for the longest thing I've ever written). Feels bizarre, not having that on my plate....

Next up: Through Thunderstorms Shone, which will be an X-Men fanfic (also got 4K words in on that last night... hopefully I can keep up at least half that rate). But _after_ that, back to the 40K and Renegades universes, for Renegades 13: Nucerian Sands, and then finally finishing up Lorgar's Betrayal. I've gotten the definite impression, recently, that I work best when I'm plotting multiple things, but only actually writing one.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oooh first one of the year necromancy 
Well I did some work on lighting claw/fist lord on bike. Just some trophies &#55356;&#57286; on him and finish the bike then ready for some paint.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Started on the Shadow War terrain today. It is fantastic to put together. The level of detail is stunning on it as well.


----------



## Eshara

I'm Starting to paint Saint Celestine though I may need to find my simple green ad start over as I HATE what I've done so far.
I may post up the model and see what people think if its a decent model. see if I'm being too harsh on my self


----------



## mrknify

Reciently entered into a modling competition.... Armiger Helverin, Nurgle style. Why RUST and DECAY!

I love weathering and now I need more play time with water effects.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify

Smoke stacks....









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify

Progress, its stepping. Next mod the up foot.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify

Next prepping for magnets.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify

Its almost done....

I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify

Still working on base, this project will be completed soon.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify

Its complete. Check put the details on my blog.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## sheptonmuaythairede

Worked on some cultists


----------



## friar76

Currently on my 'to do' list:

*Heresy*: I am working on some Heresy-era armoured units that need some TLC. Haven't touched them in quite some time, and some damage occurred when moving a box out of the shed :'( Got to fix the wings on a fire raptor and green-stuff the bindings on a spartan that snapped as a result of the accident. 

Smaller units-wise, I have a squad of invictarus suzerain for my 13th legion ultramarines, along with a heavy support ryza pattern lascannon team and then finally big poppa Smurf himself ( pre- throat slash lol)

*40k: *working my way through the Indomitus box set for my custom homebrew chapter- the Scions of Ostara. I have written up the chapter lore (enough of it to put into a book lol) and now coming up with a 2k list, with enough options so when we are allowed back into competition I can write a decent army list.

*AoS: *Anvils of the Heldenhammer and a small Dispossessed army are currently on the painting table. I have completed some hammerers and a volley gun, while the Anvils have half a squad of sequitors and evocators are complete. 

It may seem rather eclectic, but I do grow tired of batch painting, so will complete a squad then move onto another system for a week of two, then back again. It just helps to break up the slog, but means taking a bit longer to complete. 

Overall, the 40k models are getting the most attention as we have a competition coming all soon (hopefully) so want to be ready for that. 

How about everyone else?


----------



## friar76

mrknify said:


> Its complete. Check put the details on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am that which lurks.


looks suitably nurgly. well done


----------

